# No More Craft Shows



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I haven't done a craft table in years as the people just glance as they rush by to get a hotdog and coffee.

And our decorated Christmas tree for the hospital workers, that the general public and patients had no access to, had the ornaments stolen off of it. The kicker was the ornaments were only 50 cents.

So I guess people only love it when it's 'free'.

I only knit for charity now.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.

The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


----------



## Dohuga (Nov 26, 2011)

I did five craft shows one summer in upstate New York in the 90s. I had knitted and crocheted items but also hand sculpted ceramics. Lovely people, big crowds (one at Niagara Falls park). I barely made my booth fee at any one of them and mostly what sold was the ceramics, not the knitted or crocheted items. People eyeballed it, handled it and then whispered to a friend, "Mabel, we can make this!" LOL At the end of the summer, I wished I had back all the things I had, in essence, given away. I would have been better served to have stayed at home and donated the items to charity or saved them to give as gifts. I could have spent the wasted time knitting! Not only were they a bust financially but those shows are an enormous amount of work to prepare for, set up, stick with for days in spite of weather, break down, and then to take home again. I had to break the last one down in a cold rain. I don't think I would ever do it again.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


Granny, I feel your pain. May I offer a suggestion? Perhaps you can donate those lovely items to a woman's shelter or some other worthy cause. Trust me, the women at the shelter would never take your gifts for granted, same with a homeless shelter. In my area there is a place referred to as "tent city", sadly it is where most homeless will spend their winter. I would bet a thousand dollars THEY'd never take your gifts for granted.
Unfortunately, in the disposable, consumeristic society we all live in, most people don't know the time and effort that goes in to making a fine hand crafted item. They also don't appreciate the cost of the supplies and the minimal wage that is gained by a sale. "They" just don't get it.
I am sorry for your disappointment, but if you were to donate your items to a worthy cause, I believe you will feel valued once again.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> grannyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???
> ...


That's an excellent suggestion and it DOES "warm" my heart. My church collects hats and scarves for the needy as a project so you have provided an answer to my doldrums - thanks!!!


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

Thanks for putting it into prospective! Yes, I feel I could have doing more worthwhile things but I will take others advice and donate the scarves to charity!*


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

I agree with taznwinston completely! I just took a large bag of hats and scarves to a local group that helps poor seniors. I know they will go to those who truly need and will appreciate them.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Granny, I am so happy that you will be "gifting" your items (sounds so much nicer than 'donating', and gifting is what you are doing). I believe any one less fortunate, by any reason,in Missouri will definitely appreciate and thank you for all of your hard work. You will 'just know' this in your heart.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> Granny, I am so happy that you will be "gifting" your items (sounds so much nicer than 'donating', and gifting is what you are doing). I believe any one less fortunate, by any reason,in Missouri will definitely appreciate and thank you for all of your hard work. You will 'just know' this in your heart.


Thanks! Yes, I have found that one can never "outgive" the blessings of God and what one gives, comes back multiplied many times over!


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

granny, I am with you on this one. 
Sometimes the people are rude as well while they are pawing your items. I had one lady spill her drink over about three scarfs... nobody wants to 'pay' for the items and i am told that I am pricing too high. I couldn't even cover the cost of the yarn so I stopped. 
Now if I am asked to make something I do ~ for family and friends. If I have the itch to pick up needles or hooks I give the things to charity.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have never done a craft show but I did do an antique faire when I was downsizing and vowed never again. The packing up, then unpacking and packing up again was too much. I only sold about 1/4 of my things. I can only imagine the frustration of taking the time and expense of making the items only to barely clear expenses. I have noticed that people are not willing to pay fairly for a handmade item when they can buy a scarf and hat for $5.99 at Walmart.


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Just did a craft fair yesterday. I sell Personalized Storybooks and sometimes Scrubbies. There were several ladies with their tables full of beautiful knitted and crocheted items...none of them were selling anything. Lots of folks looking and touching, but no one buying. One lady had lovely knitted neck warmers that could be worn several different ways. Lots of people looking....trying on then moving on. I could almost hear them thinking..."I can do that"


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

When I go the thrift stores I always look at the knitted/crocheted items and I'm amazed.....some are exquisite. Representing hours and hours of meticulous work...and there it sits for 1.99. I've been known to get tears in my eyes just thinking about the person who spent their time and talent on this beautiful item....just had a thought....maybe it's so someone with less resources can enjoy it?*


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone's posts. Been there, done that, not in future plans to do it again! Even fellow crafters at the last show I did were saying the same thing. Now I make things for friends and family members, but no special orders except those with a long-off deadline, and the person placing the "order" has to be a very special friend/relative. I might consider selling on Etsy; my daughter has sold photographs and could walk me through the setup.

Anyhow, Granny, don't let that stop you from knitting, or anything, for that matter. Should someone see one of your projects and express an interest in buying it or something like it, you can tell that person what you have done and would they like that particular color/style, etc. 

Bless you, and happy needling!
Karen N.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> ...


*

Yes, scrubbienut...I see that in thrift stores and also in antique stores. It is sad. Some of the items have been made for specific persons and it's obvious they didn't care for it. Right now, I am going to focus on just knitting for MYSELF. I just finished a great sweater and have another all done except for the sleeves. Going to enjoy my knitting for myself for a change!*


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I was at a craft fair today. There were about 4 tables selling hand knit or crochet scarves, hats, baby items. I didn't see anyone show an interest, and I'm not going to buy because I make these things myself. I don't think hand made can compete with the prices in our supermarkets, who all stock cheap clothes now.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

All these replies were very helpful to me as I've considered knitting for craft shows. Now I will save myself the bother.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> When I go the thrift stores I always look at the knitted/crocheted items and I'm amazed.....some are exquisite. Representing hours and hours of meticulous work...and there it sits for 1.99. I've been known to get tears in my eyes just thinking about the person who spent their time and talent on this beautiful item....just had a thought....*maybe it's so someone with less resources can enjoy it?*


Nice thought, but I sincerely doubt that they went from someone's project basket directly to the Goodwill store. I'm convinced someone received it as a gift and then donated it. The vocabulary I would use to describe such a lout ... is best unsaid.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

When we exhibited at antique shows (which we did at least one a month) come October-December I gave space to handknit items. Some small items for stocking stuffers, but also scarves and mittens. I did fairly well, but I think primarily because we were selling in the SOUTH and people were buying for their relatives in the NORTH. It also gave me the opportunity to take orders for baby sweaters for "new grandparents". I always used quality yarns (not Red Heart,etc.) and specialty buttons....whatever would give me an edge on selling.

Most people don't appreciate the time it takes to knit a scarf....and when they see "hand knit" scarves for sale in BIG BOX stores for $7.00 they don't see why they should pay $30 for what they conceive to be the SAME thing.

It is more rewarding to knit for charities and know the person receiving the hat or gloves is appreciative of the warmth they provide.


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

I'm completely with you, Jessica Jean. I was thrilled when a young woman at work loved my Ashton - so off it went with her. I brought my mistake sweater in for another friend's daughter and she liked it so much she requested a second one in a different color. She offered to pay for the sweater, but I'll only let her contribute to the yarn purchase. What could be better than having people appreciate my work and supply materials for my hobby? *


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

RED2nd said:


> What could be better than having people appreciate my work and supply materials for my hobby?


 :thumbup: Not much!


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

A friend and I have done a few together and have barely sold anything. We look at it as a way to get out of the house for the day. We sit there and visit and work on whatever projects we have in progress. We're not doing any this coming year though. We decided we'd rather spend the cost of the space on new yarn, a movie, or a few drinks.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Just this afternoon my mother-in-law asked if I have ever considered selling my knits at a consignment store. No way! The ones around here are second hand stores anyway. I wouldn't put my things out at a rummage sale either. I'd rather give them away and know they're valued. My mom and her friends sure think I'm a genius with knitting needles! It's way more fun watching someone enjoy wearing what you've made. 

Long before I started knitting, a few of my husband's coworkers gave us hand made baby blankets for our boys. I know I should've used them, but they were too beautiful to use when we had plenty of store bought blankets to get spit up on instead. I have them tucked away and will someday pass them on as keepsakes. I did use the hand made quilts because they were so sweet and I didn't have to worry as much about ruining them. They don't snag. And the blankets my grandma crocheted for my boys before she died are way more precious to me than gold! I'm not typically a person that cares about things like that. I don't collect anything and very few of my material possessions are particularly precious to me, but these things are. I appreciate the thought, planning, expertise, time, and effort that went into every stitch!


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


I still do some. Not many any more and I agree no one wants to buy. The look and say how beautiful my things are but I barely get enough to cover the table. And I do love making things for it, but it just isn't worth my time anymore. I have been so disappointed these last years. I do baby dresses, christening gowns and other odds and ends. But there is no buyers out there anymore. They want it cheap or free.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I did one once, never ever again! I sold one thing, didn't even cover the table price and the remarks by shoppers isn't worth repeating!

Put your beautiful work in the classified section and let folk who really appreciate skilled work buy them.


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

My sister just sewed and sewed for a craft fair. She had the same result. People came by and looked at her things so they could figure out how to make them. She and other family members all went in together on the booth. Each of them made things. They sold very little. As to finding things in the thrift store. I just bought a 100% wool, hand crocheted, ripple afghan at the thrift store for $2.00! It is hanging over the chair in front of me. I hope somehow the person who made it knows that I appreciate it. I suspect that the maker may have passed away because the pattern is one I recognize from a magazine I looked at probably 30 years ago. Other people would not have recognized the stitching and the wool but I did and it has a good home with me. In another store I bought brand new, hand knitted, slippers (a very common pattern) for one dollar! I felt bad for the person who made and donated them for a charitable purpose only to have them sold for one dollar! Once again I saw them for what they were and they now live in a drawer at my house.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

After retirement, I - finally! - went back to school. Each November the staff and students have a craft fair. One teacher suggested I take a table. Had it not been free of charge, I wouldn't have. Free? I did it. Once.
I had plenty of things I'd knit/crocheted and was glad to be able to show them off. Those I really had no desire to sell, I priced beyond the pockets of students _or_ staff and brought home at day's end. What sold was not the things I made recently. What sold? A hat I'd made twenty years earlier and used every winter! Another buyer took the matching scarf! The afghans I'd bought for pennies at the Goodwill (They were as well made as anything I'd ever done, so I wasn't shy to re-sell them for a few bucks.) fetched $5 or $10 each, depending on size. The 'bow-tie' scarves were snapped up by teachers; fifty-cents of yarn and an hour to make - for $5 each. Not much else sold. I had expected that scarves and mittens would go; no go.

I never tried again. More bother than not, and you have to keep an eagle eye on the table, or stuff just walks away unpaid for. ;( If I could sit and knit while minding the shop ...


----------



## black kitty (Sep 23, 2011)

There is nothing like the joy of someone getting something they really need and want! I can't make things fast enough for all the people who really need and want them. Right now I am finishing a hat for my younger brother ( thanks for your help kp ladies!) he really needs it and is looking forward to having it and the scarf that I already finished. I had some yarn left over so I asked if he would also like a neck warmer/dickie and he was quick to say yes. This is how I should be spending my time.


----------



## maggiemage (May 3, 2012)

i went to one the other week and hardly anyone came! managed to recoup the cost of the table but it is disheartening. have another one this weekend, let's hope I do better. My hubby says there's no money around!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


I truly think that people do not appreciate the time and labour that goes into making things by hand these days. It must be very disappointing. I wonder that they seem to prefer the mass produced crap that is on offer in the stores these days, often no cheaper than the quality stuff you are turning out for the craft shows. There is no accounting for some peoples taste. Perhaps you should just knit for people who appreciate your efforts.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I have learned that it is other knitters who appreciate the effort. I don't knit for others, just charity.


----------



## ushag (Dec 20, 2011)

Definitely donate. Your lovely handiwork will be very much appreciated. Probably far more than by the looky-loos at these craft shows. My MIL used to do cards for craft fairs,but got fed up with the whole shebang, so now she makes them mostly for commissions and family where they're properly appreciated.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i done one few weeks ago not very much sold doing one this sat hope this one goes better .the thing is people only have so much money


----------



## MawMaw12 (Apr 30, 2012)

I also did craft shows, not knitting but gourd art items. I found that the first new show I went to, things sold. The second one at the same place very little sold. It never failed . I decided people only needed one for their home and did not buy another one. I stopped doing shows. The best sell at a show is food and drink. One lady in a booth across from me put up a sign that said, " I know you can but will you? Mine are ready now." I thought it was so funny.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweetie - across the pond, here in the damp and depressing UK, we have the same problem. Crafts created with love and dedication are ignored for the tea and cake offered at the end of the room, and occasionally for the raffle (which comprises of freebies offered by the stall holders to raise money for a local charity) It has become so bad that craft fayre organisers cannot get stall holders unless the price quoted for a table is 10% of whatever you make! Stuff from China is valued higher than that of the brilliant crafts people right here in England! Shame - shame - shame!!! I, too, no longer do the craft fayres and all things made are donated to charity and loving friends (family not included as they prefere to shop in Primark or Marks and Spencers!) Keep your chin up sweetie - you can always try Ravellry, Etsy and/or Craftsy for those who have discerning taste! hugs and comfort your way xxxx currently I am "one paw" and unable to craft anything but I say - do what you love best and be happy xxxxxxxxxxx


grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


I can understand why you feel as you do. Too many places sell items like these, made overseas, for much less than a painstakingly handmade item.

I knitted like this for years with the same results. Now I knit/crochet these items and more and save them for donations. My LYS is currently collecting afghans, baby sweaters, hats, almost anything knitted or crocheted to send to the Superstorm Sandy victims. These items are being coordinated by one of their vendors.

I donated two huge tote bags of afghans and baby sweaters. Time well spent making these items and someone really in need will be the beneficiary.


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

did craft shows years ago but had the same type of experience bared made the booth fee back so gave it up not worth the time and effort to me.


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree and no longer do craft shows. My woodworking husband agrees and also does not do craft shows anymore. My pleasure is knitting hats, scarf, and mitten sets and distributing them to the homeless on the streets in December. Also get no complaints from my family for afghans. Knitting is MY pleasure and what becomes of it is MY choice. Just enjoy yourself.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

In UK a lot of crafters sell at car boot sales. The pitch only costs £5 so it's not expensive. They can also sell other things at the same time. My pet hate though is people who sell home baked goods. They have them sitting on a table, uncovered. I wouldn't dream of buying from them, when you think of all the passersby breathing over them!


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

My daughter & I do a few craft shows each year but we have a variety of goods for sale as well as our farm grown nuts-in-shell. It never ceases to amaze us that different things sell on different days. Quite often it is usually the items we have taken less of!!! Our main hope is to recover the cost of the site & petrol to get there. Anything over that is a bonus. We treat it as a day out together with the opportunity to earn a few dollars on the side. Of course we always take our current projects which are a good drawcard to get customers looking (even if not buying). Since she had her daughter this year, we are only attending indoor markets which aren't effected by the weather & tables/chairs are usually provided.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I agree with pa knitter,the people look and rush buy to go and get a hot dog,unless you are giving it away free. I stopped that long ago,no more craft shows,and I only knit for charity now,and for myself.


----------



## elsiemarley (Jul 27, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Scrubbienut said:
> 
> 
> > When I go the thrift stores I always look at the knitted/crocheted items and I'm amazed.....some are exquisite. Representing hours and hours of meticulous work...and there it sits for 1.99. I've been known to get tears in my eyes just thinking about the person who spent their time and talent on this beautiful item....just had a thought....*maybe it's so someone with less resources can enjoy it?*
> ...


Frankly it is not louts whose things go to thrift shops. My home, as well as those of my family are filled with handmade (mostly by me) items -- when I downsize, or whatever, I would be thrilled for my things to have a life beyond mine being purchased at a low or reasonable price in a thrift shop, possibly going to people who have not had handmade things previously. It probably is louts who send all of grannies things to the dump -- yes, I've heard of this happening many times. When you no longer have need of items, a thrift store is a great outlet.

Take Joy,


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Im doin my first craft show in dec. My unsold hats are goin to the homeless ministry at church


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

It's Monday morning rainy and after reading all these messages about not doing "craft shows" any more I'm feeling depressed. Just spent last 6 months crocheting little squares to make into baby blocks and just yesterday ordered some rattles to put inside them.Last week I just bought 2 skeins of yarn on e-bay for $16.00 cause it was Caron dazzleaire yarn that you can't buy in stores anymore. Was going to bid on some more this week in blue. This yarn I feel makes the best looking soft baby blocks.
I need to supplement my income and jobs are not easy to come by here so I thought why not do what I love to do my crafts. I must admit I was one of those people who would go to craft shows looks at the item and say "Huh! That looks easy I can make that myself". Never bought or made.
You are right only those who know how to K & C know the value with all the time involved to make items. Went to show couple weeks ago only 1 booth for this type of craft and they were marked so little. It's a shame. K & C people are taken for granted. Thanks! For listening now feel a little better


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't knit for craft shows but I make all my Christmas gifts. One lady at church that I always give a Christmas gift too(because her mother taught me how to knit) always looks me up to show me when she wears my gift.It might be a shawl or a scarf, everyone really appreciates what I give them Thats the kind of people you need to knit for. I make a lot of scarfs, I am always looking for new patterns and difference yarn and I also have taken my scarf off my neck and given it to a perfect stranger who admired it. Makes you feel good. We just want our knitting to be appreciated. This year in addition to scarfs I am making dishcloths in cute patterns and there is a lot of cute pattern on line. I love working with "I Love That Cotton" for Hobby Lobby.


----------



## loveknitting (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't knit for craft shows but I make all my Christmas gifts. One lady at church that I always give a Christmas gift too(because her mother taught me how to knit) always looks me up to show me when she wears my gift.It might be a shawl or a scarf, everyone really appreciates what I give them . Thats the kind of people you need to knit for. I make a lot of scarfs, I am always looking for new patterns and difference yarn and I also have taken my scarf off my neck and given it to a perfect stranger who admired it. Makes you feel good. We just want our knitting to be appreciated. This year in addition to scarfs I am making dishcloths in cute patterns and there is a lot of cute pattern on line. I love working with "I Love That Cotton" for Hobby Lobby.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I love to go to Christmas craft shows, and there aren't so many around this year. The largest ones have not continued. I knit a lot, but I give things away as fast as I make them, and I never have enough inventory to enter shows. I've won some beautiful decorations in auctions and raffles. There are so many low-cost and cheap mass-produced items now. I'm willing to spend a bit more when I buy something that I can't make for myself, and when I can meet the person who made it.
Carol K in central Ohio


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I find myself paying the $ if I meet someone who has taken the time to make something I really like and would not make myself. 

This summer we came across a front yard filled with beautiful wooden birdhouses while out on a job. You guessed it...my husband went back with $ in hand and now the patriotic birdhouse is in my backyard. I just love it! 

It was a bit pricey and I wouldn't have paid the price if it was on a store shelf with a tag 'made in China' on it!


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Dont be discouraged ive sold $300 at work there is always craigslist


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about your area, but where I am, money is very limited. I don't even go to craft shows any more because I can't afford to pay you what your works are worth to you.

I'm a knitter and crocheter; I know what your work is worth and the quality yarns you've used. But to pay you for the work you've done is beyond my budget.


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

speaking of hand made objects that people don't appreciate, my step son & his wife asked me to crochet a diamond design blanket for their bed. I made it in their favorite colors, and before it was finished, she got into drugs and went around town bad-mouthing me. Said I charged them for their meals on Sundays, said I poisoned them, and said a lot of other thigs. Well, when I finished the queen size blanket, I kept it for a while, but then I gave it to them because it was made for them (colors-pink, blue,grey, and yellow.) I just hope they use it. Someday she will come around. My step son knows how much work is involved because he commented on how it was made one stitch at a time.


----------



## Knitty-witty (Nov 3, 2012)

The scrubbies that you make are they for scrubbing pots & pans??? The reason I ask is I went to a craft fair and I bought scrubbies and I loved them. Do you knit them or crotchet them? If you have a pattern for knitting, I would love it. They were one of the best scrubbies that I ever had. They worked so well. Thanks.


----------



## msdotsy1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmmm...taking it all in. Perhaps etsy...((grannyknits)))?

But I am right with the poster who said "I knit/crochet to please myself". Period!

My kids suggested selling stuff but I am still thinking about it. Right now I am enjoying the learning experience. Perhaps next year. Thinking about going out to Far Rockaway to see how I can help out. That's what life is all about getting satisfaction from giving what you cannot keep to get what you cannot lose. JOY!


----------



## Kathieh (Mar 22, 2012)

I have never actually done a craft fair as such but have made knitted items for our cafe days which we use to rasie money for the local park, and although the things are quite cheap, people still think they should be cheaper not realising the work that goes in to them, last easter I made those little chicks you can put a chocolate egg in, the price we got barely covered the egg let alone the wool and time..

No I would definately never knit to sell not worth your time or effort, knit for you and because you want to, and like has been said for a charity, I know our local cats shelter is always desperate for knitted blankets.

just have to say though we also sell slices of home made cakes, scones and soup, and literally we cant bake enough, people come from miles, for the coffee mornings.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

I live in central indiana my husband hasnt had a job in 3 yrs. The show im doin is $20 for a booth & free admission maybe u can find something like that its at a local school


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup: Yeah, the joy of knowing you are helping someone who will appreciate it.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Fortunately, in our geographical area, there are lots of craft shows AND lots of people who really do want to purchase these lovely hand-crafted items. Sadly, there are those with inferior quality yarns mixed in with the individuals who proudly show you the yarn bands of higher quality materials. I always make a point of stopping to admire, discuss how long it took, ask about a stitch I'm unfamiliar with and, I do purchase an item or two, even if I know I could make them. I do this to honour the creator and quite often, helps me out when my To Do List is longer than the days in the calendar to get all my projects done.


----------



## Janet Bangs (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi,

I have been doing craft fairs for 20 years. In the beginning I think there was only a few fair here and there and alot easier to sell. I try to do the bigger festivals where 10,000 people come through or more. You do sell when you do these, but they are expensive and there is always alot of competition. Price is always a big concern as someone is always trying to outsell you with similar items and I have learned depending on the fair and the advertisement of the fair I will up and down my prices. Sometimes I sell too cheap, but it's tough out there and I try to make my product cuter and nicer for the price. I sell alot of children's hats and have added alot of extra time doing hand knitting, crocheting and embrodiery to them. It is alot of work. I feel your pain.


----------



## ruthnancy (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree. People do not want to spend money for home made knitted item. I knit for charity mostly and do have some items in a gift shop and they sell to tourists. But I keep my prices down so they will buy them. But mostly I knit for the childred and babies in local hospitals. I get a lot of satisfaction doing it. And they really appreciate the blankets. and hats.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I knit, crochet and spin for MY enjoyment not for monetary gain whatsoever.

Recently I put two scarves in different silent auctions for charity and was thrilled with the bidding...until someone who didn't submit a successful bid wanted to know "how quickly can you turn those out and will $10.00 be enough?". I politely told her that I had used quality yarn that cost $25.00 alone, not to mention my time.

People who are not involved in fiber arts have little knowledge of the cost of materials or the hours of work involved. We can't fault them for that. Also, while no comparison, inexpensive imports that have flooded our retail markets, "devalue" quality goods.


----------



## happycrafter (Sep 19, 2012)

Years ago I enjoyed cake decorating, royal icing not the roll out stuff they use these days, I only did it for friends and family and never charges anything for my time and know how,(2yrs night school). what amazed me was the shock horror on peoples faces when they were told how much the materials cost, it made me think people thought I was charging over the odds, so I stopped doing the shopping and just gave them a list of what was needed,they were shocked that they had to buy the apricot jam to adhere the almond paste to the cake and things like the boards to put the cake on or the glissarin (Wrong spelling lol)needed to keep the icing (Frosting) soft so you could actually cut through it. I could go on, I loved making cakes but gave up in the end, far to upsetting that people thought you were ripping them off, quite a few begged me after seeing the cost at the shops but I said no, this was in the 70s well before bargain basement shopping lol.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Good try ... nothing ventured, nothing gained.

Best of all, you've experienced doing something you love ... and now have heard from lots of folks how better to share your love!!

(I experienced what a friend did at shows where she sold Native American jewelry. She quadrupled+ the cost and people actually paid. Made me sick and I stopped helping her)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I agree in part. This is the first year I will not be doing a craft show. Not because I don't want to but because I did not get organized to do one. That said, however I do do a consignment store in Northern MN in season and I also help out with knitted items for the sale at our church up north. The church sale is a charity type thing. I am the second knitter they have had. They are basically quilters. The quilters also said for their quilts they do not use the quilt shop material but the cheaper JoAnn's etc. material for the sale. The first knitter used very expensive yarns and they had to price accordingly. Nothing sold. For myself and my family I will use very nice yarn,except for growing grandkids. For the craft sales and the church sale I used the cheaper yarns. Everything went. Most of the people (not all) that are buying have no idea what type of yarn you are using. Unfortunately we are a people used to cheap items from China etc and are looking for that kind of buy. I will knit, machine embroider and sew things for the craft sales and consignment but will not use the same yarn I use for myself and family. I will also not do things that require lots of hand work and time. You don't make on that. A crafters time is not worth much.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

I started to knit in 2003 and learned early on that it is mostly a self-serving hobby and not cheap (I'm allergic to wool/knit with fine yarns). I live in a suburb of Dallas so I can always find great bargins in shops, and also on the net as opposed to the value of my knitted product. I love antique shops and always am filled with thoughts when I find beautiful handwork for next to nothing. To knit for profit today would take a wide scope of business considerations; demographics, cost factors, bla, bla. All that being said I've found the enjoyment and rewards of knitting priceless; companionship of knitting friends (five groups), the pleasure of creativity and learning new techniques, and the contentment found from knitting in waiting rooms and hospital while dealing with husband's cancer. Count your blessings; knitting should be one of them. Maybe while participating at the fair you made a new friend and got to knit, and learned not to do it next year!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

Jessica-Jean, I'm with you 100% on this.
I was about to knit mitts for a 3yo boy's birthday and his grandma (my sister) told me " I don't know if he will wear some of those" 
Me too, I prefer give to strangers who will appreciate my work.*


----------



## minesmik (Aug 30, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your luck. I am a cancer patient and do live in a nursing home. You can always contact the American Cancer Society, they will gladly accept hats and scarves, I have made use of both, when my hair was lost to chemo. I also made good use of a donated wig. Living in a nursing home, the ladies here get enjoyment out of the least little thing, one lady comes in very couple of months with donated costume jewelry, the residents are wonderful to see when their faces light up, and proudly wear their "new" jewelry. I give away most of my knitting and I know it does my heart good to make someones day filled with happiness.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

granny knitter. I know exactly how you feel. I also do the ruffled scarves. I started a yr. ago, and I did very well. Now it seems like everyone is knitting them. The last 2 crafts shows that I was in, were a disaster and no one else was selling anything either. 
I do a lot better by just word of mouth and wearing one now and than and taking orders. 
Keep your chin up, it isn't just you.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I agree with Jessica Jean. I have made I have made people like waitresses and postal workers happier with my knitting than most friends and family. I have never sold a thing.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

I join the chorus about the lack of apppreciation for well done handmade knitwears. I had more chances by selling some of my pieces to friends....even that I had to discount the prices. With the leftovers I did exactly what was suugested. I donate the mtttens and scarves to children in schools. Hats went to a women's shelter and homeless men whom I walk by downtown Toronto. Baby hats were donated to a neonates unit in an hospital. The social worker gave the smallest hats and other baby cloths to parents who lost a pre-term baby so their baby can have a descent funeral.That did warmn my heart.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


Grannyknitter: I too feel your pain. Not worth it. Much more fun to just give it away to somewone who truly loves it. 
My friend and I make hats for the homeless and get a big kick out of seeing our designer hats on homeless people in the area.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

Jessica-Jean, are the second-hand shops you mention in your post in Montreal.? If so, would you be kind enough to share with us, Montrealers, where they are located?
Thanks, Anna*


----------



## wjfaris (Oct 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean: Amen! You said it perfectly. I've spent untold hours knitting baby gifts, and never see it either in a picture or on the baby, sweaters for nephews and nieces -- and even my oldest daughter garage saled al the stuff I made my grandkids. You are right on!



Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


----------



## joan adis (Feb 7, 2011)

WOW, I AM DOING MY 1 ST SHOW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. I HAVE MADE LOTS OF RUFFLE SCARFS, SOME YARN I BOUGHT FOR 10.00 A SKEIN, A FRIEND IMPORTED IT FROM TURKEY. MY TABLE IS 35.00 I PRAY I CAN SELL EVERYTHING JOAN sorry i just noticed capital letters


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I know what you are feeling. I love to knit, and when I go to craft shows and look at people's item I feel bad that no one is buying. I love to look, but since I made most all of my grandchildren's gifts (scarves, hats, etc) I am not inclined to buy. I love talking to the people and enjoy looking at their items. PLus where we live, most of the area is very depressed from the economy, so in general most people aren't buying.


----------



## julielacykntr (May 5, 2012)

minesmilk; Thanks for bringing this up! Knitting for cancer, be it shawls, lap afghans, or caps is very rewarding for patients and knitting groups. Donating yarn for groups that knit for cancer also is needed. Note: the prayers shawls with pockets for cell phones, meds, etc., are greatly appreciated.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Remember the crochet doily that had the row of pansies all around it? I bought one at a yard sale that was in a box with tissue paper in it and I thought how many hours someone had worked on that and then the person that was lucky enough to receive it put it in a yard sale for $1.oo So I was the lucky one but wished the lady knew how much I appreciate it . Carolyn


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I'm going to try my first craft show in Dec at a church. Mostly scarves and many of them ruffle scarves. Also doll clothes and dish clothes. In past KP posts people have said they sold many of their ruffle scarves, so I'm hoping I will sell some. If not, then at least I tried. I am not expecting much, especially after reading all of these posts.


----------



## carbar (Dec 15, 2011)

I had planned to have a "cottage industry" and knit for profit after I retired. I soon found that was a bad idea. No one wants to pay for your time. I thought I could sell baby items, especially to Grandmothers. I made a full size afgan once for someone and did not set a price, she offered me $20!! Now like the rest of you I knit for charity and for my Grandkids. When I knit for the kids, all I ask is that I see them wear the item at least once. So far everything I have made has been worn, and I know the City Mission appreciates my hats & scarves!


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

this yr. was the first time I ever did one and like you,
used quality yarn from the yarn store I work in. The
first show, hardly any people were there. Did another one
this past Saturday and sold a few things but again not
a big turn out. There were too many shows that day. It
is very discouraging, I have totes full of items and will
call today to see if I can possibly get into another show.
I think I'm done with craft shows, just knitting for myself,
family and friends


----------



## virg (Jun 4, 2011)

Used to do counted crosstitch got in craft shows back in the 90 did very well, have alarge container finished, now went to knitting made scarfs was in craft show think sold 2 or 3. craft shows are on way out, agree with you all. never again.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

taznwinston said:


> grannyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???
> ...


I think this is the best reward for any knitting efforts, because it truly blesses those who really need it. It's fun to make and give, and even to sell sometimes. But mostly I like to knit and give away.


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I am going to be in my first ever craft show this coming Saturday, with the hope of making some $ to go towards a spinning wheel! However, I also have told myself and others that realistically , I probably won't sell much, because of my prices, and if I can't sell the items, they will given away to nursing homes, the homeless shelter , some ladies at my church, people that will enjoy and use!
but..... 
i'm still praying that i can somehow purchase a spinning wheel!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I've never done a craft show exactley for that reason but I do have a shop on Etsy and am selling nothing ,so this will be my last Christmas .I feel like I'm wasteing my time plus I am running out of space to store everything .I'll donate what I can and use what I can for presents ,then knit what I want for a change !


----------



## LYTHAMSTANNES (Feb 8, 2011)

I love that you ask to see them once in the item once. My daughter and daughter in laws also send a phone pic when they wear the item. If I am knitting something, the two oldest granddaughters (6 and 7) always want to know who it is for and that they might want one too, I hope this lasts for a long time. This summer I knitted 22 ruffle scarfs, because they wanted one on every color available. Still more to go, but I am into winter knitting right now


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

If this helps any one here my neighbor across the street goes to Holiday Craft Shows and her comment is she looks for something different...not display after display of scarves, hats, mittens, etc which many people can do in their own homes. I haven't figured out what that unique knitted item is yet so I'll just knit for the homeless men and newborn babies that have nothing. You guess it...hats and scarves.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

just a positive note on this. I have knit felted purses that sold quite well at a couple small craft fairs. One lady even ordered one just like one i had  but wanted it bigger. Gave me the money and said to call her :when it was done. One fair was at our church where ladies keep asking me about my purses. Didn' t have time to make them this year, busy making gifts for family, maybe next year. Sold them for $25-$60 depending on size, yarn etc.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, with the economy we're all facing, people in its majority cannot necessarily afford to pay much for anything anymore. Just observe what goes on in the supermarket, for instance, people are purchasing basic necessities and making wide use of all kinds of sale promotions and coupons. This economy is affecting both, sales and services alike. Family businesses, bakeries, beauty parlors, nail salons, etc. Yesterday was a beautiful day, I went out for a walk, and stopped at a discount store to get some dish detergent. There was a lady trying on a winter hat. She wanted my opinion as to how it looked on her. I thought it was too bulky for her rather small/thin face. I suggested for her to try on one of the hats made in a thinner (mohair like) that were next to the bulky ones. The thinner hat was very soft to the touch, it was lined, and it was adorned with a very nice looking crochet flower, some beads, and a feather. It even looked as if it was hand-made, and it was individually wrapped in a cellophane bag. It was only $4.99! I am a knitter and crocheter, and I know I could never even buy the materials to make the same hat for just $4.99-- much less make that same hat to be sold for merely $4.99. I will make no further comments as I do not wish to get into the politics involved. I will continue to knit and crochet for the pleasure of enjoying the crafts... Happy Day to Everyone!


----------



## merriam71 (Jan 11, 2012)

I too, feel your pain. I finally gave up the craft shows. My mom and I worked very hard knitting/crocheting up scarves, blankets, etc. with great hopes. We got tons of comments: oh, that is beautiful! but very little sales. 
My suggestion is if you are looking to earn a little extra money, as I do since I am a stay at home mom. Check into selling on Etsy.com or ebay.com. Etsy.com especially is great because it is all handcrafted or antique items. 
check out our shop:
www.etsy.com/shop/merriam71


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I used to do craft shows many years ago, now most of my knitting I donate to Goodwill.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


Granny, I came to some conclusions about this a few years back. I am an artist and had done many art shows and also participated in craft shows with my yarn creations. It became clear to me that shows featuring creative items were a waste of my time and energy and would never bring any kind of monetary profit. The general public has little appreciation for what goes into each item. A real eye opener has always been in thrift shops where I've seen the most beautiful paintings and needle work being sold for one or two dollars. Each of us enjoys what we do so we move on and distribute our work to family, friends, strangers who will enjoy them. The local group I belong to does a lot of charity work for local hospitals, treatment centers, homeless shelters, etc. It brings us lots of joy.


----------



## Madison11 (Sep 27, 2012)

Our granddaughter's school held an "everything "fair, tables could be rented, mney went to the PTA,there was a white elepkant room, the grandaughter(9)makes owls, from fabric,sews on wings,feet,sews and stuffs the owls with fiberfil,the rest of the family contributed items for her table, dishcots,washcloths, scarfs, cowls,gimps(a GirlScout,key chain, EVERYTHING sold, she also had a station at oe end for demonstrating aking bead dolls, pipe cleaners, and beads, you could make your own for a small price. We all also sent many books and magazines to the white elephant room, my daughter said it was MOST sucessful, everyone went away happy and all was cleared out.Perhaps because all knew they were helping the svhool in their special projects! I know all my crafting family enjoyed helping out!


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

Once again I'm hearten to see all the responses- so thoughtful and helpful.
I have made items for charity, family and others- some appreciated and some not.
You can decide if having your work appreciated is the main reason for making the items. I like to be appreciated and will make something if I know the recepiant(?) will appreciate it but mostly I make items for charity.
Craft fairs are a mixed bag. A lot of work for so little money.
Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hot button topic, huh? I just did my first craft show in a few years and was very disappointed. I may have been the only one who sold anything, enough to pay for the table. The weather wasn't great but yes, the people only look and finger and move one. I even had a sign up that I was donating half of my proceeds to the Red Cross for Hurricane Sandy relief. Nada. My items are mostly sewn and none are high priced. I am committed to one more craft fair in a few weeks. It's at a center where your work is out for about 9 days in a boutique-like setting. Of course you have to volunteer and they take 20% of your profits. But the money is used for the center. Most of the knitting I do is for charity: Newborns in Need, The Sailors Institute, local woman's shelter, church reachout projects. I find that even family members hardly appreciate the time and energy that goes into a project. I only do for family members when an item is requested. But it's the joy in the knitting and the sewing and crocheting etc that counts. Making something truly creative, exercising any kind of creativity and seeing results.that's what's important. Keep on keeping on! And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> ...


*

I have done the same or I have over heard people saying that they are picking them up for the dogs.. I remember being on the ranch and what the 'Dogs room' looked like... we converted the mud room for them so they were out of the cold but those old used cheap (store bought) blankets got real nasty even when I washed them all the time.. when I hear of something that took so much money and time being tossed on the garage floor for the pets I feel very sad inside..
On a lighter note my local 'Seniors and People with Disabilities' has a table where they have hats and scarfs donated. They are free for all who needs them... we also have a second hand store that raises money for the local 'no kill' animal shelter.. our shelter is so amazing and we all try to volenteer or donate to them and they have items for sale at a reduced rate..
I have been thinking of all the extra material and yarn I have and want to do something for them... those are just a few idea's...*


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

I can feel all of your frustrations, I just started an Etsy store (http://www.etsy.com/shop/3GalsAccessories)and it is certainly frustrating to see all the "hits" and not a single sale. We have done a few craft shows and usually make our booth price, but certainly not making much money. We have a friend who also does craft shoes and she has a sign on her booth "you know you are not going to make this, so if you like it, why not buy it from me." She has gotten laughs and some sales. We are working with a business consultant to look for various outlets for our products. But I do understand how frustarating it can be to put your talent and love into projects only to have its value diminished by an uncaring public......


----------



## Wannabe knitter (Aug 1, 2012)

I went to a wool gathering, and there was one booth that was doing well, and that was where a lady was selling homemade bottled jam. I was only bummed that all the strawberry rhubarb had already been sold. I bought a small sample from her, and then went home and made my own strawberry rhubarb jam.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for expressing what so many have felt before! I too feel the same way however no one will ever see a garage sale at my house again either! In today's world if it isn't close to a give-away people aren't interested.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

A friend in my weekly knitting class is a knitting and crochet nut (can whip out projects like you wouldn't believe). Her DD convinced her to participate in a couple of craft shows - the last one last week at a local high school fund raiser. She said she only sold a couple of things and hers were reasonably priced. She crocheted headbands in the school colors (red and black and really pretty) - think she said she didn't sell one of those. She also said "never again"! Think she had crocheted 60 or 70 headbands alone.


----------



## lbinlv (Oct 4, 2012)

I agree craft shows are a waste of time. I have only done one and there were people there selling items way too cheap. I had a gal next to me with lovely knitted sweaters, caps and scarves all under $8. I was trying to sell ruffle scarves with my sister and there was a lady there who made two out of a skein and they were selling like crazy 2 for $25. Ours were fuller, longer and made with more expensive yarn and that didn't matter. Good idea to find an old folks home or somewhere that will appreciate them. So much more pleasure to be had from donating to a worthy cause!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

black kitty said:


> My sister just sewed and sewed for a craft fair. She had the same result. People came by and looked at her things so they could figure out how to make them. She and other family members all went in together on the booth. Each of them made things. They sold very little. As to finding things in the thrift store. I just bought a 100% wool, hand crocheted, ripple afghan at the thrift store for $2.00! It is hanging over the chair in front of me. I hope somehow the person who made it knows that I appreciate it. I suspect that the maker may have passed away because the pattern is one I recognize from a magazine I looked at probably 30 years ago. Other people would not have recognized the stitching and the wool but I did and it has a good home with me. In another store I bought brand new, hand knitted, slippers (a very common pattern) for one dollar! I felt bad for the person who made and donated them for a charitable purpose only to have them sold for one dollar! Once again I saw them for what they were and they now live in a drawer at my house.


Like you Black Kitty, my heart breaks when I find hand knits in the thrift store. I paid $2.00 for a black wool cape that was so beautifully made I could almost feel the presents of the person who made it. I wear it proudly and feel a rush of love every time I put it on. I make handbags out of wool sweaters found in thrift shops. All females in my family have received one for Christmas past and I did one "craft" fair. I sold five and still have enough that I should never buy a handbag as long as I live. I love making them. When I see a sweater in the thrift shop I see a new shape and embellishments. I guess I will keep on keeping for the joy of creating.


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

i agree, no more craft shows or garage/yard sales. i knit for the enjoyment of it. i do sell some items, when ask, but for basically no profit. usually just to cover the cost of yarn. if yarn cost $7, i will sell it for $10, at least covers cost of gas. give most of it away.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit for charity, myself, and occasionally family members. Those who can knit and crochet won't buy for obvious reasons. Those who can't don't recognize the quality of hand knits. They think if they can buy a cheap scarf at Walmart, they are getting a better value. LOL


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

I do the same - give my items to hospitals, and any one who admires my work, I will take it off my back (or neck) and give it to them. I knit to keep busy and for my enjoyment, not to make money. The residents of nursing homes LOVE the hand-knitted slippers, and now I am involved in doing those. Their eyes smile when you give them a pair!*


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I have done a few craft shows and find that mostly I sell to other crafters as they appreciate the time and effort taken to make the item. All the other crafters at the last show said the same! like everyone has said before all other visitors look say 'lovely' and them think to themselves another good idea for me to do! Hey ho at least I made the table cost last time and a bit extra, lol


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I so agree with everyone. In the past I participated in a few craft shows and had the same experience. People come to look but rarely buy, and then I find they buy the stuff that sells very inexpensively. They think they can make most of what they see, and I think they come to the shows to get ideas--so at least I believe they appreciate what they see. They just don't want to pay for it. I also think the location and type of consumer that is targeted matters. High end shows and juried shows attract buyers, but school and church shows don't so much. And don't forget, just because your handmade item is gorgeous and well made, it may not be in the colors or style of the shoppers. My solution to this item is to not bother with craft shows. I am happy to make beautiful things to give as gifts (and once given, it is the recipient's choice as to how it is used just as I feel it is my right to use or not use a gift I receive--it doesn't mean I don't appreciate the gesture) or I donate it to an organization that can make use of it.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Too bad so many feel that offering hand knit items at a craft sale is not successful. I sure love to find beautiful hand made items, and am happy to pay a fair price. Yesterday I spent $100 for some lovely toques and mitts (5 items) at our grandchildren's school craft fair and another $28 for 2 knitted necklaces. I think the prices charged were very fair for both the sellers and the customers, but then I do know the price of yarn!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

I totally agree with you. Too many hours of passion and love have been spent over making items for unappreciative people. I now do as you do, make to please myself, and if its admired give it away or make another for the admirer.


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I have also had the same experience and it is hurtful to say the least. I now only make items for family who appreciate them and for my daughter who is a single mom. She and her friends love my knitted/crocheted items and she always asks if I will make scarves for my grandson's teachers as Christmas gifts. She always sends me the thank yous and comments she receives because of them.

The rest of my items are all for charity. I have decided this morning to donate all the scarves made so far for my daughter's teacher-gifts to the victims of Sandy. I will start again with making the Xmas gifts but these poor people can use the warmth! My daughter was very much in favor of this idea!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello there. I have a different opinion on this topic. I have done craft shows for about 20 years. There used to be many shows out there to participate in, but not so many now. I enter ones that do a lot of advertising and are the hand crafted by owner type. 
Over the years, shows who allow "resalers" in (those who just buy the box of stuff made in China and compete with you with low prices), have changed the market. I suspect show promoters just want to fill the available space, but that is a bad move for us hand crafters. 
So, I looked for the established shows that advertise and that also bring in customers that can become my devoted buyers. Some of my clients actually follow me from show to show to see my newest creations. You have to be unique, on trend and fashionable. You must make the "it" thing, in the hottest new colors, and you have to predict what they will buy so you can be making it ahead. This takes research on color and fashion trends. I know it is hard to take a good long look at what they are not buying from you. Maybe they were the wrong color, or HEAVENS NO! - the dreaded homemade (AKA, oh, no, granny has been knitting again!). But look at what you did sell and make more of those and strive for a HANDMADE look, something that no one else is doing. 
If you see a lot of advertising for a show, that's the show you need to get into to sell, even if you have to drive to another city to participate. Get a professional look to your display. And don't give up - get out there and represent! We knitters as a community ought not to give into the depression of a bad show - that one was not for you. Have some chocolate and press on.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

My sentiments exactly. I worked a year to produce enough for a craft show. It simply was not worth it!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

lindasuejensen said:


> Hello there. I have a different opinion on this topic. I have done craft shows for about 20 years. There used to be many shows out there to participate in, but not so many now. I enter ones that do a lot of advertising and are the hand crafted by owner type.
> Over the years, shows who allow "resalers" in (those who just buy the box of stuff made in China and compete with you with low prices), have changed the market. I suspect show promoters just want to fill the available space, but that is a bad move for us hand crafters.
> So, I looked for the established shows that advertise and that also bring in customers that can become my devoted buyers. Some of my clients actually follow me from show to show to see my newest creations. You have to be unique, on trend and fashionable. You must make the "it" thing, in the hottest new colors, and you have to predict what they will buy so you can be making it ahead. This takes research on color and fashion trends. I know it is hard to take a good long look at what they are not buying from you. Maybe they were the wrong color, or HEAVENS NO! - the dreaded homemade (AKA, oh, no, granny has been knitting again!). But look at what you did sell and make more of those and strive for a HANDMADE look, something that no one else is doing.
> If you see a lot of advertising for a show, that's the show you need to get into to sell, even if you have to drive to another city to participate. Get a professional look to your display. And don't give up - get out there and represent! We knitters as a community ought not to give into the depression of a bad show - that one was not for you. Have some chocolate and press on.


Glad to hear something positive. Most of the replies have been discouraging, although I'm sure realistic. As many have stated, I also knit for charity - mostly for charity in fact. And most of that is fund raisers. I plan on continuing to knit for charity, but I'm hoping to bring in a bit of money to buy the yarn to knit for charity when I do my first show next month.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

REg Crafts shows andKnitting for Family members @ Granny Knitter and Jesssica- Jean.
Lot of people asked to to knit and do Craft shows when they look at my work of Tea Cozies, scarfs and Baby Clothing. But I neverdid a craft show because I wondered about the quantity I had to knit and Break Even. Right people walk by with a cup of coffee and say oH I can make that and move on. Yes I have seen in Good will stors lots of scarves hanging for $1.99. very Good ones and with Good Yarn. Sad. 
Now about the dpression of knitting for the Family Members ! My son and Daughter in Law very well know that,I knit , I have a Library of Knitting Books, and I have Tons of Yarn and I present my work at the Knitting Conventions and I have knitted for Grand children in my Family. so the day they announced they are Pregnant and I am expecting a my very first Grand child, I was on Cloud Nine and Balls of baby Yarn and Baby Layyettes were Dancing in my Head,and got a Jolt when they said Mom do not Knit for Our Baby and do not Buy any more yarn.you will then imsist we put that on baby and and send pictures. More i thight when the baby is wrapped in my Knitted blanket and receive compliments, My daughter in Law did not want to utter my name to say my Mother in law made it. They wanted to nip it in the bud! How cruel I thought but had to smile thru my teeth and be Happy for the Good News. That did not stop me from Knitting the Tree of Life Afghan and wrapping the newborn and taking Picures. My daughter on the other hand cherished all i knitted for her and wanted me to knit for herBbay abd I have been blessed.So Jean I also want to Knit for myself and enjoy the Compliments I get on my Halloween Sweater,Christmas stickings (famous on KP) and Cables and Lace Afghan (my profile picture)!!! I am posting a couple of Pictures and all of you Please Respond to my Post and Photos for my Joy.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

This lesson about craft shows seems to be learned yearly by well meaning ladies who think they can sell at craft shows. My lesson was learned many years ago when I had more stolen than I sold.
As for knitting for family...the beautiful afghan knit for my mother in law lay rolled up in a ball and just thrown on the floor in the back of her closet. Never again.
Also I spin yarn. Many times I have read on the spin-list messages from people trying to figure out how much to charge per yard for their spun yarn. Really? This rarely works too.
The money in yarn lies in the manufacture and sale of it by yarn companies to nice people like us who think we can turn that $15 skein of yarn into a $50 scarf.
Or we purchase a "kit" for upwards of $250-$300, knit it up and if we are lucky it might fit. Read the last chapter of Adrienne Martini's hilarious, spot on, Sweater Quest as an example.
The money also lies in very expensive pattern books, some with patterns so badly written that they are unknittable until the errata is put out on the net or the errors are corrected in the second printing of the book.
It goes on and on.
I knit for the love of knitting and to keep my aging brain nimble. Also I like pretty things, colorful and sometimes very expensive yarns however I have worked to that goal all my life and have been kntting long enough to know how the game is played. For an example I no longer buy the first printing of any knitting book....also rarely buy knitting books anymore as so much is available for free on the internet.
My point is...knit to please yourself without expecting that somehow you are going to make a living from it. That rarely works. If you are a dedicated craftsperson go to the real craft sales where there are weavers, dyers, lacemakers, blacksmiths etc get to know them and one day see if they would like to trade something they have made for something you have made. Also it is a different world than the craft shows mentioned here with a different set of customers who are prepared to spend for beautiful handcrafted items.
Sorry to have run on so long but I hear so much disappointment in the comments made here. It is all part of a learning experience. 
So have fun, keep on knitting and a big hug to all the veterans out there on Veterans Day.


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have found that I knit for my family and grandchildren. I also keep a basket of scrubbies, dishcloths,towels, and hats of various sizes. When friends come over, they go thru to see if they need any. They do pay for them at a price that is reasonable. I don't make much over the cost of the yarn, but I enjoy making stuff. This way, I always have a "stash" for a shower gift and money to buy more yarn. Sometimes they ask me to make them something that I have made for one of my grandchildren. I tell them, buy the yarn and I will only charge for my time. We sometimes have to barter a little but it works. I have been to craft shows and seen how people handle and "trample" on goods so I would rather not get involved with that. Sorry you had a bad time of it.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Nov 12, 2011)

I only knit for a simple add on at my consignment shop. I do scrubbies and small dishcloths. I buy the yarn on sale and have found that they will sell at .50 and $1. My time is a wash, no pun intended. I just like to knit. The items that are more complicated I do at the request of family and friends. Craft shows are no longer for "crafts" they have become commercialized and not much fun. I don't even attend them anymore. Sorry you had a bad experience, I learned my lesson in the 90's and vowed never again. Charity is the way to go, it will warm your heart and that of someone who need a hand up.


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

I must say, I agree with mongosalsa, Knit (or crochet) because you like to, not to make money because that rarely happens. I only knit for the grandchildren whose parents appreciate my work. The rest get "other" stuff. (And their loss I must say, hahaha) As the children get older, they are starting to appreciate and want to learn, and I am having fun teaching, so hopefully the craft will NEVER die!


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I also vowel to never make or buy anything for the family. 
I haven't been to craft shows in a very long time. My great grandaughter is only one. I hope she will ask me to make her something that she will wear.

Whatever I make or buy for her now never gets on her body. Will make for myself.

josiehof


----------



## Cgabby49 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful work Cables and Lace !


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I have made the same promise as others- I knit to please myself and to gift to people who need the things I create. My family would rather lead a disposable life where you buy it cheap use it up and throw it out so you can buy another. They can't seem to get the concept of appreciating handmade items and I have run out of patience with them. Now we get along better- I don't give them my creations and they can buy their bu$%^ off at Walmart.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


Yes I agree folks do not appreciate time and work put into hand knit items when they can buy cheap stuff from foreign countries


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Gorgeous. You can knit for me any time.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

Dohuga said:


> I did five craft shows one summer in upstate New York in the 90s. I had knitted and crocheted items but also hand sculpted ceramics. Lovely people, big crowds (one at Niagara Falls park). I barely made my booth fee at any one of them and mostly what sold was the ceramics, not the knitted or crocheted items. People eyeballed it, handled it and then whispered to a friend, "Mabel, we can make this!" LOL At the end of the summer, I wished I had back all the things I had, in essence, given away. I would have been better served to have stayed at home and donated the items to charity or saved them to give as gifts. I could have spent the wasted time knitting! Not only were they a bust financially but those shows are an enormous amount of work to prepare for, set up, stick with for days in spite of weather, break down, and then to take home again. I had to break the last one down in a cold rain. I don't think I would ever do it again.


I went through something similar when I was big into hobby ceramics. Most of the time I was lucky if I made booth & table fee. I would also get the "Mabel, we can make this" comments, and depending on how bummed I was at that point I would often say "Then why don't you instead of handling mine and getting it all dirty." I finally went to only doing things that people ordered and paid for in advance.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

When I first got my knitting machine,I paid a deposit, they provided the yarn etc and I had to make 6 childrens cardigans a week,I had to pay for the postage and packing after a month or so , I told the firm I would pay off what was owing,I then started knitting a selling baby clothes,My husband said You should charge by the hour,Some stopped and just Knitted for Family,


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

I hear ya! People just don't realize the cost of materials or the Time that goes into handmade articles! I've been asked to knit things in the past and learned that, up front, they need to understand the costs. The best way is offer to go with them to pick out the yarn. That way they see first hand what it costs and they realize how little you are getting for the work!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Cgabby49 said:


> Beautiful work Cables and Lace !


Thank You Cgabby49. Yes I Enjoy Knitting and Crochet Too Just for Joy. Thanks Again.


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutley gorgeous! How long did it take you? How big is it?? Do you have the pattern?


----------



## leolady (Nov 12, 2012)

I crochet and knit year around for craft shows. I have made as much as 4 figures on a 2 day show and as little as 3 figures on a one day show. Yes some people ask if I would take less and my reply is I am not a flea market and they usuall pay my price which is very reasonable.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

smontero237 said:


> I have never done a craft show but I did do an antique faire when I was downsizing and vowed never again. The packing up, then unpacking and packing up again was too much. I only sold about 1/4 of my things. I can only imagine the frustration of taking the time and expense of making the items only to barely clear expenses. I have noticed that people are not willing to pay fairly for a handmade item when they can buy a scarf and hat for $5.99 at Walmart.


Yesterday, my youngest grandson turned 6.
In his gift bag, I had knitted him a hat to go with his new winter coat. He pulled it out, yelled and hollared and put it on. THEN, he said, 'Momaw, thank you so much for making me a hat that noone else in the world has!'
I tell you, I thought I would cry! Sometimes there are incredible blessings attached to our work!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

My mother in law and her sis dragged me into doing five last year. I made double my share of the booth space, but the cost of all the driving, eating and one hotel night meant I made nothing. 
Took a year to work on the stuff and end result was hand being operated on. Definitely a big money loss.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Scrubbienut said:


> Just did a craft fair yesterday. I sell Personalized Storybooks and sometimes Scrubbies. There were several ladies with their tables full of beautiful knitted and crocheted items...none of them were selling anything. Lots of folks looking and touching, but no one buying. One lady had lovely knitted neck warmers that could be worn several different ways. Lots of people looking....trying on then moving on. I could almost hear them thinking..."I can do that"


But they never will....


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

How many times have you sat there knitting or crocheting and item only to hear someone say." Why do that when you can get the same thing at Walmart for X dollars?" That should be your first clue that the only people who appreciate a hand knitted item is another knitter. Please dont stop knitting Perhaps make specialty items . Children love scarves shaped like animals and such.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

leolady said:


> I crochet and knit year around for craft shows. I have made as much as 4 figures on a 2 day show and as little as 3 figures on a one day show. Yes some people ask if I would take less and my reply is I am not a flea market and they usuall pay my price which is very reasonable.


Congratulations leolady. You are very first one I heard who makes good Money. I guess we have to keep our stakes high and send sell on High end markets. People ask me for free patterns. Craftsy charges a handfull for every little Idea!


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean! Sold a topsy-turvy doll recently to someone who admired the picture - never saw the finished product until after she had paid for it and I had mailed it to her. I knit and crochet for my enjoyment and to share from time to time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Have any of you considered switching to "Art Fairs" rather than craft shows?

Art Fairs attract a different clientele. Not to be snobby but t hose who go to art fairs generally have slightly deeper pockets and are searching for unique gifts. There are two art fairs in my area that I never miss and depend on for a good portion of my Holiday shopping..even though one takes place in June.

At the one this fall, I picked up a knitted vest for my grand daughter. Though I could have knit one myself, this woman's work was exquisite, her materials are high quality and her designs were lovely. I paid $60.00 for the vest and had to stand in line..her sales were quite lively. Normally I wouldn't spend that kind of money on a 7 year old, who will probably only get one season out of the vest but the uniqueness and quality of the merchandise drew me to her booth.

Though the economy is not great, people will pay for unique and quality goods. You just have to find the right "audience".

I even picked up some magnificent Alpaca yarn at this Art Fair....despite the fact that I'm a spinner myself.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I did a few craft shows before I wised up and quit. I usually cleared enough to pay the booth fee if it wasn't too high. I also got tired of the smartaleck comments about how they or someone they knew could do it cheaper.


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

I knitted a shoulderette for every widow in my church, 32 in all and it is to celebrate widowhood, come to discover that is nearly half of our membership here in Florida.
No wonder our finances are so poor. My eyes were opened
when I found so many are widows and they all work so hard
in the church but give so little money.I want to recognize
them and found they appreciated the gift made in the color
I saw them wear best. Never will I charge for my work or
give to craft show. Gifts from the heart have no price tag.
I knit to please my inner artist.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


Interestingly, I was living in MO with a daughter as I recuperated from a heart attack/stroke and attended several craft fairs with her; mostly up around St Louis. She offers a line of pre mixed items (cookies, cakes, etc); I was able to sew a nice selection of hand made aprons out of nice fabrics.....couldn't hardly give the things away ! My daughter's mixes sold well because she had free samples of the offered mixes and food usually sells well. I only lived there 4 months and brought my aprons home with me and have been thinking about cutting them up and making a quilt ! There is a craft fair here in the small city I live in in West GA this next week end and I'm anxious to see how that goes. Had a woman tell me last year that she goes every year and sells out of her handknitted socks.....

I agree that the booth fee; us getting up way before daylight to drive 100plus miles, unload and set up was mostly on her because I wasn't physically able to do it...

I had folks come by and look at my aprons and say to their friends, "we can make this".........OR they wanted to bargain with me on the prices like you would do at a yard sale.

NOPE, no craft shows for me either as a participant, only a shopper !


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

I have had mixed experiences with craft shows. It is very difficult, even if you price, "paying yourself minimum wage," to sell hand made items when "that China girl" can produce for 50 cents an hour and they sell it for $5. Even on sale, we can't buy the yarn for $5!!!

I have learned NOT to make intricate things, as they take much longer and will not bring in the money-unless you are lucky to have a contact in a resort area. 

The one fun thing about "making, hoping to sell" is that you get to play with more, different yarns, that you might not, were you only knitting for yourself or gifts.

I hope you find a great place to gift your lovelies!
Donna in SC


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I work all year long making things. My daughter , (secretary at elementary school) puts them on display at the teachers lounge right after Thanksgiving. Sales have really been successful.
Teachers start asking around T.G. if she is bringing stuff in. They all look forward to the display. They do a lot of their Christmas shopping there.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Years ago my mother and I had a table at a craft fair and sold almost nothing. People don't want to pay for handmade things when they can go to Walmart and buy cheap stuff. I knit for myself and anyone who wants something special. When my mother was alive she volunteered my services for christmas stockings. Some of the people enjoyed them others didn't care but it made my mother happy so it was worth making them for her. Now I make stockings only for people who value them. If they pay for the yarn that is all I expect. However, I have a large stash and usually have enough yarn without buying new. Enjoy your craft and give it to those who realize the time and love that went into making the items.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I did two craft shows some time ago, and then I decided I wouldn't do them again. You simply can't earn enough money at a craft show to make it worth the entry fees, having to have or purchase a table and chairs, let alone the time spent just sitting there.

I was a member of an artists' cooperative for quite some time, and I earned a decent amount of money there. Unfortunately, the coop went under, and there went the outlet for my knitted goods and jewelry.

Now I just knit for myself and my husband.

Hazel


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I am a knitaholic and found you can only give away so much without greedy people you hardly like standing in line.So I started to go to craft fairs. I only go to local ones and only go to ones (now ) where the table costs are £5 -£12 . So far this year I have made just over £200. I make small items from yarn and material ( all of which I had already ,bought from charity shops or car boot sales) People also give me yarn they do not want.I treat each sale with the same enthusiasm and chat to anyone who looks at my table.( I call it networking!)I have met a lot of interesting people and from this have also sold a lot of things to other knitters! The more complicated items I have worked on are not sold but given to family and friends ( some Things take so much time to make people would have a fit if I asked just £1 an hour! If you treat a craft fair as a day out to meet people and have fun it works out cheap on cost.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Also I go to a lot of Knitting groups and have recently set one up myself


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for posting the reality of craft selling. I have asked many how they get ride of the excess none sales and do they really make a profit. Hardly any positive answers. People do not appreciate hand work when foreign countries sell cheap in retail stores some using child labor.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

I just had to jump in here - to empathize. I have been working in this type of climate since 1984. My first fully licensed business was in custom knitting and then a collectible market of OOAK, miniature artist teddy bears, selling in the hundreds of $$. I have just closed that business this year. The venues differed from city-wide street fairs to elite galleries of a chosen few dozen artists. (One had to almost look as if one didn't need the money in order to make money!!) 
Yes, there are far too many "I can do that." attendees but they really can't because they don't/won't/can't take their time these days to actually sit down and work on a hand-worked project like that.

But the economic times have also shifted many many times since 1985. The pendulum has swung back and forth to both extremes of embracing 'crafting' and putting it down as home-made schlock. There have also been many periods of time that the national & international purse strings have tightened and loosened and the timing is bad for selling; people like to attend for an afternoon's entertainment but don't necessarily have discretionary income for these non-vital items in the budget.

This is a particularly bad time to be exhibiting at art fairs of any sort. Most artists and similar exhibitors are relying on their mailing lists for repeat business. New sales just aren't happening for them (online as well as in person) and haven't been for the past few years without intensive marketing campaigns, and that in itself is almost a full-time job! So please don't feel like a failure if your items didn't sell on first exposure to new, fresh eyes. It's not your work!

Keep knitting, enjoy what you do and I'm sorry to have to say that if you need to do it for income it just won't happen from 'craft' shows.


----------



## caroleherb (Nov 12, 2012)

Craft Shows are an especially tough venture. I only set up at them if I want to make a "space donation" to the church or group sponsoring the show and then anything I make $ wise is a bonus.

Many people love to look so they can make the items themselves. On my 'bottom' item I put a little paper/sign that says the cost of the materials and how long it took to make. Then I challenge them to make some and show up at the next show with some items as I am interested to see how they price them. I feel better even if they don't care. Some of the places where I have made money on gloriously knitted yarn items is at yarn stores, teaching classes at the stores or in my home or shows where yarns from sheep and llamas, etc., are featured. There is never any guarantee of sales. I will even take special orders with 1/2 down or whatever will cover the materials. It is a tough market. Keep in mind that sewing sweaters means having a variety of sizes. Baby items made from yarns that one doesn't normally see (other than Wallmart?) seem to sell well - especially to first time grandmothers.


----------



## dahnsc (Mar 15, 2011)

oh, that is sooo true
When I first started selling a few items, my husband joked as to when he could quit work. ....
You have to love what you are doing to want to even sell any of it. 
Yes, the market has changed,and some craft shows don't advertise enough. Also, if it is the first year for a show, it may not get the crowd needed. 
Lots of things to consider


----------



## mrseddins (Oct 22, 2012)

When my mother did a few craft shows, she had a sign made up that said "Yes, you can make these, but would you?" It didn't help her sales any, but it made her feel a little better. Speaking of rude people, several even took photos of her work. It appears that the only things that sell at craft shows are things not easily made by the general public, such as sterling jewelry or blacksmith work.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

A couple years ago I was on vacation at a ski resort. Taking a break from the slopes I was working on knit hat from some of my hand spun yarn, that was actually an experiment. I'd spun some bright "cocoons" of fiber into the yarn every yard and a half. A young snowboarder approached me wanting that hat. After a bit of haggling I agreed to finish the hat in my resort room that night and sell it to him the next day.

I arrived at the appointed location the next morning to find him waiting, and tapping his toe. I arrived home from my vacation to find an email from this young man's mother, w ho is a knitter and now purchases my "odd yarn" to knit hats and scarves from. The snowboard crowd seems to love the stuff.

Knowing your audience is paramount to covering costs and making a profit.

Is there a University in your area? Can you exploit the colors/mascot of that University? Is a certain sport popular in your area and how can knitting/crochet be applied to that?

A coworker of mine in an avid mountain climber and asked me to knit him a pair of hemp yarn socks for a summer climb of a 14,000 ft. mountain. He loves those socks and keeps trying to convince me that I could turn my hobby into a profitable business venture..no thanks. though his wife called me recently and said she'd pay me dearly for another pair of those socks...so that's what he's getting from me for Christmas. I know they will be loved and used.


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

I agree with Jessica-Jean. I knit, crochet, quilt, or bead for the joy it gives me. If someone admires it, the item goes to them and I know they will enjoy it.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I used to do a half dozen craft shows a year and did reasonably well selling scarves and yarn necklaces, but this past year has been particularly tough. 
The craft organisers hiring out the tables make their money whether you sell or not and more and more people are trying craft stalls as a boost to the household finances.
I have seen a 30-50% increase in the stall hire costs this last year. 
Money is very tight for everyone this year and people are thinking very carefully as to whether they really want to buy something or not, or even putting it off until nearer Christmas.
One thing that I did sell really well was the wedding ring scarves (instead of a shawl) , Shetland style. I would display a lace scarf with part of it through a curtain ring with a little card explaining about the work being so fine as to pass through a ring. People liked the story behind something they were buying, and usually buying as a gift. The card explanation was packaged with the scarf.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


I'm going in my 1st craft fair, on the 17th, you've made me more nervous than I already am.


----------



## doodlebugmlh (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi. I did craft shows for several years. I have not done any for the last 3 years due to medical reasons. The first several years I did make money on my goods. But, the last 2 years, it seemed that everyone wanted something for nothing. They would look at my stuff and say it was nice, but didn't buy. I guess if people don't actually knit, crochet, or sew, they really don't know the value of the things we make. My grandkids and great-grandkids get handmade things for Christmas and just love it. My 5 year old great-granddaughter tells her teacher and everyone "My grandma makes me pretty things". I was so proud when I heard that. I do try to see on the internet, but don't have much posted right now.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

you know I have been doing show for over twenty years and i find no matter if you had given everything away there are some shows you hardly sell anything- it may have been the wrong week(ie not a paday) it may have been poorly advertised or people are not in a buying mood, or it might have been too early for christmas buying there are many reasons but do not let one show discourage you book for one in december and maybe try to vary a couple of items ie make toys tea cosies etc. also i find it you can have a bit of baking at your table it encourages people to stop and have stuff for kids finger puppets if they stop the mom will too keep at it


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

I only knit for charity and family now for all the reasons mentioned. I know my work is appreciated by the people it goes to!


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Many people on this site have reported similar results with craft shows or fairs. The trouble is that the general population (non - crafters) doesn't appreciate the time, effort, how intricate the stitch, ect. They only know they can get "it" at Target or Walmart for half the price!


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

When people tell me I should sell my knitted items, I reply with, "Would you like me to make you a sweater?" Of course they never do for whatever reason but usually they are aghast that the yarn would cost so much. Tells me I have no time to idly sit at a craft booth with my items.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

no, Ginny, they cannot get it anywhere else. Our knits are exquisitely handmade.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Dohuga said:


> I did five craft shows one summer in upstate New York in the 90s. I had knitted and crocheted items but also hand sculpted ceramics. Lovely people, big crowds (one at Niagara Falls park). I barely made my booth fee at any one of them and mostly what sold was the ceramics, not the knitted or crocheted items. People eyeballed it, handled it and then whispered to a friend, "Mabel, we can make this!" LOL At the end of the summer, I wished I had back all the things I had, in essence, given away. I would have been better served to have stayed at home and donated the items to charity or saved them to give as gifts. I could have spent the wasted time knitting! Not only were they a bust financially but those shows are an enormous amount of work to prepare for, set up, stick with for days in spite of weather, break down, and then to take home again. I had to break the last one down in a cold rain. I don't think I would ever do it again.


I'm afraid I'm indirectly part of your problem. I see knitted things at craft shows and say to myself, "I can make that!" And the people who don't knit or crochet aren't in a position to really understand the time and skill you've invested.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I am doing a craft fair this Saturday 11/17 - I haven't done one in awhile, so I will let you know.


----------



## Momma Osa (May 1, 2011)

I, too, do not do craft shows any more. People would tell me how beautiful my knitting was, but not buy. I think people don't realize what goes into making our craft. They are looking, in my opinion, for something low priced, and have had many tell me that they can buy a scarf in the store for much less. The thing is...do you want hand made or manufactured? Maybe it's just me, but I have only found a handful of people who value anything handmade. Chicago has great art/craft shows in the downtown area, but who can afford a table for $500? All of this has not stopped me from knitting for myself, gifts, and those who want a one of a kind item.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> just a positive note on this. I have knit felted purses that sold quite well at a couple small craft fairs. One lady even ordered one just like one i had but wanted it bigger. Gave me the money and said to call her :when it was done. One fair was at our church where ladies keep asking me about my purses. Didn' t have time to make them this year, busy making gifts for family, maybe next year. Sold them for $25-$60 depending on size, yarn etc.


Well, my heart goes out to all those who have tried this route with disappointing results.

My husband and I spent several years making handcrafted semi-precious gemstone jewelry and selling them at arts & crafts fairs, and finally gave up with dwindling sales and an increasingly difficult economy, so I can definitely empathize.

Anyway, I thought I'd pass along some ideas I gleaned from that experience.

First, I agree with Courier770 who said to focus on ARTS fairs (or ARTS and crafts). The better shows will want to see photos of your work and possibly even your booth before they admit you and it IS competitive. They want to offer quality handcrafted products to their audience to help maintain a quality group of buyers, too, and attract more of them each year.

The types of needle arts that I observed to do fairly well were few and far between. BUT, they had these qualities in common:

* Unique, often (but not always) trendy design 
* Quality appearance, often elegant
* Quick and easy to make but able to be sold at a premium price
* Beautifully presented

One woman did very well one year with some very quick and simple to knit or crochet scarves made of fabulous, luxurious-appearing and dramatic yarn (novelty type). I don't remember the details.

Well-constructed purses almost always did well, and I suspect (as someone else already noted) that felted purses would do well. Again: think quality and unique and/or elegant design.

I always think of a booth I was especially fond of which had charming brooches made of felt. One I bought is a little white felt Christmas tree shape with white pearly buttons sewed on as decorations, all over the surface. Another I bought from her the next year was a needle-felted acorn. Adorable.

I would THINK that with the right crowd (i.e., the right show), beautifully knitted or crocheted baby items would do fairly well.

The type of thing to avoid at all costs is the cheap-looking junk we all remember from the 1970s -- crocheted toilet paper covers, wild ski masks in bright yellow and black, golf club covers (unless they're really well done and beautiful), the like. And basically anything made of standard Red Heart yarn. But then you wouldn't get into any good shows with these types of product.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself[/i]! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> 
> The depression you're feeling right now is just not worth all the anticipation - at least not in my life.*


*

:thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I did two craft shows at the Sr. Center several years a go with a mixed bag of items for sale.... it was indoors and the fee was only $25... split with a friend. I made $600. - my goal - to bu a very fancy printer/scanner/fax machine. I also made some things to sell at a consignment store run by Altrusa for Srs. so I could name my price and pick up anything that didn't sell... It was a great way to make yarn money, but they did not relocate when buiilding was sold.... As much as I would * like * to make some money from doing what I love to do..... It is much too risky... time consuming.... demoralizing, at times. There is no way I will weave for sale unless a commission, and then I would have to give it serious thought. I, like Jessica-Jean only knit to please myself now. If the GD's ask for something... sure. If I just want to try something, knowing it is not an item I will use, I donate it to my neighbor's school/church for their Santa shop for the children to buy gifts for pennies or for their auction.... If someone likes something I've done... they might be gifted with one... I do a lot of charity knitting as long as I can drop it off locally....

We have a couple of highly regarded Art Festivals right here in town twice a year,,, and I purchase things there... but it isn't for me..... DH is the same way with his woodworking and art. If you ask, he will do it, but it is usually a gift or he may let you pay for the wood... We do things because we enjoy the process and the learning...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


My DIL loves them and her reasoning is that she likes to support local craftspeople. Wish more people thought like she does.


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Same for me. The only thing people were buying were edibles. I think the economy and uncertainty is having a big affect on the spending. However, I absolutely love knitting and get a lot of joy from the things I knit.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I knit for my daughter and myself, for friends' grandchildren,for Christmas presents, and for charity. I get to knit, and I know the recipients will appreciate what I make. I only knit for recipients I know will appreciate. The rest of my giftees get gift cards from Dunkin Donuts. "Let them eat cake"

Years ago when Cabbage Patch dolls were the fad, I got a McCall's pattern and heavy lingerie knit fabric and made one for a special little girl. I took it to work to do finishing touches by hand during lunch hour, and a couple of women asked me to make them for their grand daughters. I told them I was charging $35, and darned if they didn't accept and pay me for them. I was astounded. Bet if I made a few and tried to sell them at a craft show they would have come back home with me. You never know. 

One of the women with whom I knit in a local group made a bunch of wrist warmers and matching headband ear warmers and sold them at her hair dresser's. Charged $30 a set and split the profit with the hairdresser. Again, it was in a specialized environment conducive to people spending on something beautiful.

I am sorry you were stuck wasting your time, but hope you will continue to enjoy your knitting.


----------



## nomadbubbe (Feb 25, 2012)

Ditto to all of the above. I have been doing craft shows for many years. Never made any profits. Once and a while, I would get back my table. Ditto also for family, friends and special orders. I love the challange of creating but have a hard time with unappreciative recipients. Found lots of stuff in my pattern stash that I "would make for myself one day". That day has arrived!!!!


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

How wonderful are all your projects.


----------



## declyn15 (Aug 29, 2012)

You say that when you see handcrafted items, you think to yourself "I could make that." My question is...do you.....


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I feel your pain! I have also done a few craft fairs in the past, but don't anymore, for some of the same reasons stated here on the forum. I so felt like I was wasting my time. I much prefer creating to donate and making patterns to sell. It is so much more satisfying and a better use of my time.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I'm moving this week, so have been purging, culling, downsizing--- but decided against having a yard sale,as it seemed to me that the last time I did one, I gained about $27, and lost a lot of time, and wasted a lot of energy. I've been donating/gifting to a couple of local charitable organisations, instead. Maybe I could have made a bit of money, but not enough to warrant the time spent, in getting ready.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Cables and Lace said:


> REg Crafts shows andKnitting for Family members @ Granny Knitter and Jesssica- Jean.
> Lot of people asked to to knit and do Craft shows when they look at my work of Tea Cozies, scarfs and Baby Clothing. But I neverdid a craft show because I wondered about the quantity I had to knit and Break Even. Right people walk by with a cup of coffee and say oH I can make that and move on. Yes I have seen in Good will stors lots of scarves hanging for $1.99. very Good ones and with Good Yarn. Sad.
> Now about the dpression of knitting for the Family Members ! My son and Daughter in Law very well know that,I knit , I have a Library of Knitting Books, and I have Tons of Yarn and I present my work at the Knitting Conventions and I have knitted for Grand children in my Family. so the day they announced they are Pregnant and I am expecting a my very first Grand child, I was on Cloud Nine and Balls of baby Yarn and Baby Layyettes were Dancing in my Head,and got a Jolt when they said Mom do not Knit for Our Baby and do not Buy any more yarn.you will then imsist we put that on baby and and send pictures. More i thight when the baby is wrapped in my Knitted blanket and receive compliments, My daughter in Law did not want to utter my name to say my Mother in law made it. They wanted to nip it in the bud! How cruel I thought but had to smile thru my teeth and be Happy for the Good News. That did not stop me from Knitting the Tree of Life Afghan and wrapping the newborn and taking Picures. My daughter on the other hand cherished all i knitted for her and wanted me to knit for herBbay abd I have been blessed.So Jean I also want to Knit for myself and enjoy the Compliments I get on my Halloween Sweater,Christmas stickings (famous on KP) and Cables and Lace Afghan (my profile picture)!!! I am posting a couple of Pictures and all of you Please Respond to my Post and Photos for my Joy.


Your work is gorgeous!


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

I understand how you feel, Grannyknitter. I once sewed an entire wardrobe for a little girl who didn't wear it because I had included the colour green in it! So much for that (and her).

Anyway, I continue to sew and knit but 99% of everything I make goes to charities with the remaining 1% going to people I know will like and wear that I make. 

It gives me a great feeling knowing that the socks, hats, mitts and sweaters I make will be going to people who appreciate and need it. Winters in northern Ontario can be brutal!


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

immunurse said:


> Dohuga said:
> 
> 
> > I did five craft shows one summer in upstate New York in the 90s. I had knitted and crocheted items but also hand sculpted ceramics. Lovely people, big crowds (one at Niagara Falls park). I barely made my booth fee at any one of them and mostly what sold was the ceramics, not the knitted or crocheted items. People eyeballed it, handled it and then whispered to a friend, "Mabel, we can make this!" LOL At the end of the summer, I wished I had back all the things I had, in essence, given away. I would have been better served to have stayed at home and donated the items to charity or saved them to give as gifts. I could have spent the wasted time knitting! Not only were they a bust financially but those shows are an enormous amount of work to prepare for, set up, stick with for days in spite of weather, break down, and then to take home again. I had to break the last one down in a cold rain. I don't think I would ever do it again.
> ...


I do the same thing, and not to "devalue" the persons work. 
I've seen many nice things at craft shows but the price is not in my range. Not that the item isn't worth it, I just can't justify spending say for example, $25-35 on a scarf.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Well I'll look on the bright side, if none of my craft's sell, I've got all my Christmas shopping done.


----------



## Tracy7913 (Sep 7, 2012)

People just don't appreciate the time and care that goes into making something by hand. 
I remember when I was an older teen my friend's mom (whom I had met only 1 time) made me a beautiful hat and mitt set, you know that touched me that she would take the time to make me something so nice. I wore them for years and years. 
Funny: my brother is staying with me for a bit and he saw me knitting and just said "don't make me anything, I won't wear it".. I appreciate his honesty! Much better than making him something and him throwing it out!


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


i hear you,i have never done a crafts show and never will ,i knit for my own satisfaction it is my hobby and if someone likes what i made i will give it to them ....people just dont realize how much time we invest to make things ..so we have to satisfy ourself ...i will make items to give to charity ..or like the gypsycream bears , to give to the little girl or boy next door and watch their eyes light up ..that is much better than trying to sell them..


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

courier770 said:


> Have any of you considered switching to "Art Fairs" rather than craft shows?
> 
> Art Fairs attract a different clientele. Not to be snobby but t hose who go to art fairs generally have slightly deeper pockets and are searching for unique gifts. There are two art fairs in my area that I never miss and depend on for a good portion of my Holiday shopping..even though one takes place in June.
> 
> ...


Go to your library and check out, or read it there, the following children's book.

Something From Nothing by Phoebe Gilman

Grandfather makes his grandson a blanket. When it wears out he makes the fabric into a jacket, as time goes on he makes smaller items until it finally becomes a special button.

With your creative nature, who knows what that vest will become.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I love your halloween sweater and other knitting. I am so lucky, my DIL asked me to knit her a jacket/cardigan, she bought the wool she wanted and gave me the pattern. I've just finished knitting it and now have to sew it together! Even before I finished knitting it my daughter has asked me to knit my grandaughter 6mths old a cardigan she likes for her to wear Christmas day.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

It is true. You must find the right clientele for high end items. If you use expensive yarns and make fairly sophisticated or unique things that obviously most people could not replicate, you would sell them at an "art" type show, rather than at a "craft" show.



courier770 said:


> Have any of you considered switching to "Art Fairs" rather than craft shows?
> 
> Art Fairs attract a different clientele. Not to be snobby but t hose who go to art fairs generally have slightly deeper pockets and are searching for unique gifts. There are two art fairs in my area that I never miss and depend on for a good portion of my Holiday shopping..even though one takes place in June.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

For the past few years I have donated a box of my knitted stuff to my daughter's holiday church fair. I think they sell quite well, but I'm not there to see how much they charge for everything. I've also donated from time to time to a women's shelter project (scarves.) And I am now knitting scarves to sell here at our retirement community -- plan on giving part of the proceeds to one of our charities here. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

The many hours I spend on hand knitted items can not be compensated by selling the items. I tried once to sell some things - same as all of you, I didn't sell anything and was very disappointed. Now I only make things for family, friends or charity. I feel very sad when I go into second-hand shops and see someone's beautiful piece for almost nothing.


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean

I want you to know that I ADMIRE ALL of your work. I think
that you do an outstanding and fabulous job. hint.. hint..
do you want to know my size and home address ???

Also ADMIRE... things that do not have to be sized.. fingerless gloves, scarves, hats and etc. You are the greatest. love and hugs, and a little giggle..... Bert aka
BabciBert


----------



## babcibert (Mar 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean

I want you to know that I ADMIRE ALL of your work. I think
that you do an outstanding and fabulous job. hint.. hint..
do you want to know my size and home address ???

Also ADMIRE... things that do not have to be sized.. fingerless gloves, scarves, hats and etc. You are the greatest. love and hugs, and a little giggle..... Bert aka
BabciBert


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

It has been a long time since I did a craft show, in the past, I had some crochet and knitted items, at my booth, but only a few, as I took orders for the items with the colors of their choice, it worked out for me, but it does get frustrating when you work so hard on items to sell and nothing to little sells that is the reason I take orders with a down payment...I have heard now they want the money up front before they even start making the item....last year I made several scarfs for the younger family members only to see them wear some cheap store bought scarf, in their defense they had new coats and the scarfs clashed with their colors, at least that is what their 
Mothers told me...


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

You have to figure that to others, your time was worth nothing, was what I deceided. I used to do shows and finally gave it up, people want things for next to nothing. Our sr. center just held a craft show and didn't do that well either, for all of the work that they went to, it sort of sours you on doing another and yet I love to go to these shows.

CeliaJ


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, this is partially true. And it really is a very sad comment on our world.

But there are lots of folks who just can't afford to buy the things they'd love to have. Especially if they're scrambling with expenses on minimum wage -- even more so if they have a kid or two.

And there's no way I can knit fast enough to make a very big dent, no matter how much charity knitting I do. So, now and then I go to WalMart and buy a batch of cheap hats or mittens instead of spending the money on yarn that I couldn't knit up fast enough. Or at Michael's, hit the dollar bin for $1 pairs of little gloves.

I get a great feeling knowing that the time I spend, loving to knit, helps keep some people warm and maybe lifts their spirits to know that someone cared about them. But, it also pleases me to be able to donate a larger batch of stuff -- even if just something a person can use only for one season because it's not a quality product -- to keep more people warm.

 Sound as though I must have spent a long period of my life being cold? Well, let's just say that in the winters, in my childhood home, we slept with our coats and hats as part of our bedding. Very blessed now to be able to afford enough heat, but it pains me terribly to think of people being cold.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have never done a craft show but when I became a stay-at-home mom I was knitting things I couldn't use just for the fun of it. There was a consignment shop at the Art and Garden Center that featured handmade items so I took things there and they sold. One was a child's poncho but it had sleeves and a lady bought it and wanted three more! I hate making the same thing twice but I did it....and that was the end of my efforts for the public.


----------



## Bearsmom (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi! I hear you - it's a lot of work and hassle to prepare and sit through a craft fair. I think it would be fun all the time but if I am truthful, I'm not in a hurry to sign up!

I have been able to sell a few items on eBay. Baby blankets and adult socks are my biggest sellers. I start the bid to recoup my yarn cost and am usually pleasantly surprised with a sale that gives me a couple more dollars. I use all of my "gain" to buy more yarn! Not exactly getting me far, but it makes me happy.

The majority of my wares are donated or gifted to those I know appreciate a handcrafted item but maybe consider eBay. It requires a little homework to learn it and keep up but it keeps me in lots of yarn!

Happy knitting!
Barb aka Bearsmom


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

i have been at several craft shows only to sell item for the old aged residents were i work. many have resulted in no sales at all and some in other at the show using my ideas and making them up to sell the following year. this up set me so now any items that our residents make to sell is given to the local hospital shop which is a charity run to raise money for equipment for our hospital.


----------



## wardletech (May 31, 2012)

I did a craft show on Saturday (my first one). I shared a table with my mother in law. It was a Christmas bazaar. I had hand knit Christmas stockings and knit hats. I didn't sell a single thing. I thought at least the hats would sell. I have my name in at the yarn shop for stockings, so at least I have that. Guess I will just keep the stockings I have done for baby shower gifts.


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry that you weren't able to sell anything.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I leave knitted items in plain view at my home and like Jessica Jean, if someone admires something I ask them to take it if they like it, and that I would love for them to have it. Had 4 new scarves in October and 2 are gone. I'm donating the other two to nursing home. They have requested some.


----------



## Mariette EDE (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh dear granny, the only persons that make money, at those shows are ithe stall owners. I too tried it. I spend a year knitting and chrocheing and got the same result as all of you clever ladies. I only do charity work now as well. Maria


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Anna3703 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I never knit for the possibility of monetary gain. I never knit - anymore - for family members. I knit to please *myself*! If perchance the finished item is admired enough by someone else, off it goes with joy in my heart, and that someone could as easily be a complete stranger as a relative or friend. Many of my knitting projects go to charities. So far, I haven't found anything I knit showing up in the second-hand shops where I shop for yarn, though there are plenty of well made knits there. Sad.
> ...


Renaissance/Fripe-Prix http://www.renaissancequebec.ca/

Village des Valeurs http://www.valuevillage.com/find-a-thrift-store.aspx

Salvation Army Thrift Stores http://www.thriftstore.ca/qc/

Between them, there are well over a dozen on the Island of Montreal.

In recent years, Value Village has raised it prices more than _I_ think it should. I haven't bought much there of late. Besides, they charge sales tax! On used goods! That's just _wrong_; someone already paid sales tax when they were bought new.

The Salvation Army store is hit-and-miss, though more often miss - at least as far as yarn and such goes.

The trick to stash enhancement from such sources is frequency of visits. If you only go once a year, you may or may not find anything. If you go once (or more!) a week, your chances are much higher of actually getting to see some yarn. Of course, if your visit immediately follows mine, you won't find much! 

I will admit to visiting less frequently in the last year or two, even though there's a Renaissance just across the street. My stash is just too, too large! In fact, if you'd like to visit my yarn and knitting needles collection, send me a PM and I'll tell you where and we can decide on a when! I'm in Rosemont - two handy bus lines and free on-street parking.


----------



## mariannefr (Oct 24, 2012)

I had the same problem many years ago so it is not a new issue, started knitting for the needy at a local drop in centre. We were asked to do knee rugs, beanies, gloves, shoulder capes etc, usually about 80 at a time.
one member visited a family at the nursing homel we were working for and got talking to a senior staff member who said they did not need many of these things as they had central heating and only used them when one or two people went out at a time and they were washed in between. 

Some of us felt pressured to take the wool home to knit more even though we had families to knit for, so didn't go back too often. it is better to do whatever your have the time and enthusiam for and donate these articles to your own local hospice, childrens ward, or even we found the prem ward where very very happy to get small baby beanies booties etc.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

babcibert said:


> Jessica-Jean
> 
> I want you to know that I ADMIRE ALL of your work. I think
> that you do an outstanding and fabulous job. hint.. hint..
> ...


BabciBert, being in NH, you're a neighbour! Drop on by and I'll pass along some knits! No sweaters though; I dislike making them. As witness the one that's all knitted and just awaiting a hour or two of hated 'assembly' and the other I began this time last year and is about half-done - gathering dust while I knit other things. Many other things.
Seriously though, send me a PM and come for a visit. Only one caveat: if there's a queen of lousy housekeeping, 'tis I. Some of the drifts of cat-fur have been mistaken for sleeping cats in the dark. There are only two cats, and the wool room is off limits. No smoking allowed.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> babcibert said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean
> ...


I wish I lived closer to you, I'd be there in a jiffy.


----------



## quiltedbirds (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh how I agree with you. I used to do craft fairs selling intricate and original hand made greetings cards.
I gave up and now give them to charity- this year the Stevens Johnson Syndrome Foundation. I get the pleasure of making and they get the cash. People can be so rude when they are browsing craft stalls and the cost of the tables has really increased here in the UK which means it's harder to break even let alone make a profit.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

I do one craft show a year. I concentrate on usable items as well as scarfs, hats,etc. I sell alot of dish cloths, hot mats, and dish towels. All are knit in very plain patterns. The fancy ones don't sell as well. I buy the cotton yarn when it is on sale. I sold around 7 dozen dish cloths, 1/2 dozen towels, 1/2 dozen hot mats. Several scarfs and hats and 3 sock monkeys. I made several hundred dollars this year. I do however remember one show at which I sold a grand total of 2 dish cloths so I do know your pain. Another good seller is jewelry (not my craft).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

andersjw said:


> I do one craft show a year. I concentrate on usable items as well as scarfs, hats,etc. I sell alot of dish cloths, hot mats, and dish towels. All are knit in very plain patterns. The fancy ones don't sell as well. I buy the cotton yarn when it is on sale. I sold around 7 dozen dish cloths, 1/2 dozen towels, 1/2 dozen hot mats. Several scarfs and hats and 3 sock monkeys. I made several hundred dollars this year. I do however remember one show at which I sold a grand total of 2 dish cloths so I do know your pain. Another good seller is jewelry (not my craft).


Your knowledge of your customer's likes and dislikes serves you well! :thumbup:

However, the need to churn out plain repetitive patterns over and over would - _for *me*_ - reduce the pleasure of the knitting.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for letting me vet my frustration and I am feeling much more "chipper" and positive today.

It seems most everyone has been disappointed with trying to sell knit and crochet items at craft fairs so it helps knowing that I'm not alone. I should feel fortunate that at least I made my booth fee and recouped the price of the yarns.

I agree that perhaps the only ones who profit from craft fairs are the sponsors from the booth rents and the yarn shops.

For those who have upcoming craft fairs, I sincerely hope you will do well!


----------



## lindasuejensen (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank You. I also do plenty of knitting for charity too, but didn't mention it earlier. Right now, I am making holiday stockings to fill with goodies to donate to the Shriners for kids who might not get another present this year. When I was young, I was one of those children and I cherished the one toy I got, never thinking twice that it wasn't Santa that provided it. Many appreciate the thoughtful gift given in pure love even though they will never meet and thank yous can never be spoken. I received and now I am paying it forward. 
I get my gratification at craft shows. I must say that I do enjoy those people who recognize my artistry, even though they can't buy today - maybe the next show when all their pent up desires are unleashed. Then, I will admit, there are those pesky looky-lous who think that they can make it themselves - I tell them, "Have at it!". They look at the stitches, inspect the seaming, try and figure out my tricks. You can spot them looking at the item, but not trying it on, as a real customer would do. I just giggle to myself. No one in their right mind (besides me!) would make that item for that price. They know it and I know it. Doing craft shows is a great way to keep in contact with your public and getting ideas/feedback to improve your inventory. It will be a long time before I stop doing shows.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

joan adis said:


> WOW, I AM DOING MY 1 ST SHOW IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. I HAVE MADE LOTS OF RUFFLE SCARFS, SOME YARN I BOUGHT FOR 10.00 A SKEIN, A FRIEND IMPORTED IT FROM TURKEY. MY TABLE IS 35.00 I PRAY I CAN SELL EVERYTHING JOAN sorry i just noticed capital letters


It also depends on how many other vendors have ruffled scarves. At one, I was the only one and sold like 40. The next 2 craft shows, there were 2 or 3 others and I sold 2 at one and 4 at another. I did get my money back for the table. It isn't worth sitting there all day. I get all my yarn from Turkey. Never have paid $10.00 for 1 skein. To me, it is cheaper than buying it at a retail store like Hobby Lobby even with paying the postage. Better check that out.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

I guess people that look at the needlecrafts figure that they can go home and make it HOWEVER, I recently went to the Cheery Cherry Fair in Milwaukee in September and splurged on a pair of hand knitted socks-the best thing that I've done for myself for a long time! I love those socks and I could never have the patience or the hand power to complete a pair. I'm really sorry that what happened to you did, people that knit could really benefit to have someone else do the work once in awhile. Again, sorry for your experience.


----------



## donya (Sep 10, 2011)

It seems that most people who go to craft shows are crafters themselves. They view new items and say "I can make that myself". They go to look and not to buy.


----------



## ncurles (Apr 18, 2011)

I haven't specifically done craft shows with knitting, however, I have done them with beading...with a few hand knotted scarves. We finally decided to stop this year for a few years. Also, I am a member of a local knitting guild and we do a lot of charity work which I'm finding very fulfilling, around the other knitting I've been doing for family and friends. Good luck in your endeavors.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I have to agree. I have made the same decision for the same reason. I used to knit and donate the proceeds to charity. Now I knit just for charity.


----------



## lotsagramgram (May 7, 2012)

christine flo said:


> i done one few weeks ago not very much sold doing one this sat hope this one goes better .the thing is people only have so much money[/quote
> 
> I only knit for myself, or grandchildren too young to know the difference, don't care if their parents like it or not. Also knit for the missions.
> If someone comments on something I made and they want one I'll make it. When they ask how much, I might ask for the cost of the yarn, maybe, but I want them also to make a donation to a charity of their choice.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I volunteer at a second time store for church. We get a lot of homemade items when people pass away. What a shame there offspring don't want anything that has to do with a IRON, and starch. I love to look, and feel my nice starched doilies, and runners on my shelves. Yes they take time to keep them looking nice. Youngsters want everyuthing that is wash, and wear. So sorry you had to find out the hard way after all of your work. Enjoy your things, and be proud of them.


----------



## doris bergemann (Jun 8, 2012)

I volunteer at a second time store for church. We get a lot of homemade items when people pass away. What a shame there offspring don't want anything that has to do with a IRON, and starch. I love to look, and feel my nice starched doilies, and runners on my shelves. Yes they take time to keep them looking nice. Youngsters want everyuthing that is wash, and wear. So sorry you had to find out the hard way after all of your work. Enjoy your things, and be proud of them.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, I agree. I noticed it several years ago. In the small town we lived in we had an excellent Craft Fair everything was hand made and of very quality work it was always sold out it was just great. Then, sadly,the organizers got greedy and opened it up to anyone. Here came all the cheap stuff made in mass, knock off stuff. Well, that was the sad end to the Craft Fair. One lady made beautiful Snow People all handmade from chenille with polimer clay noses and hand knit scarves - put her out of business.
So keep knitting, crocheting, quilting, whatever - but do it because you love it.


----------



## creations822 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh do I understand your frustrations. My husband and I have done about 7 shows this season, and as much as I wanted to share my passion, I was very sad with the enthusiasm by everyone. I make hats so I think I will donate. This will make me happy, Happy Holidays to everyone. Thanks


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Craft shows are always unpredictable. Sometimes you don't even make your booth fee, others you do surprisingly well. I always try to go with low expectations so that I will not be disappointed. I don't do shows that I can't afford to lose the booth fee. I try to look at it as entertainment & networking with other craters. I usually trade/barter with some of the other vendors & get things I could otherwise afford.

Last weekend I did one and between barters & sales moved about $400 worth of knitted items. It was a small one held in a church. I did the same one in the Spring & did not even make the $35 both fee.
I was grateful for cooler weather for this one 
I have another this Sat. Usually do well at that one.
I meet crafters that do shows every weekend Nov-Dec. I couldn't accord to pay that many both fees.
I have found Etsy an inexpensive way to advertise & sell. I knit so much that I have to setup it to buy more yarn. There's only so much I can give as gifts & charity.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Momskii and Mardi for liking my Proects Photos. Yes the topic is No More craft fairs and I go to some of them but I say to myself I can Make those. But the economics of making money does not Jive with me. I am knitting just for the Love of it. There is so much emotion involved when I knit for someone and sadness and rejection when not valued. Grand Children are the safest Bet. friends are always nice. Compliments give me the enthusiasm to knit more.


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

auntycarol said:


> I love your halloween sweater and other knitting. I am so lucky, my DIL asked me to knit her a jacket/cardigan, she bought the wool she wanted and gave me the pattern. I've just finished knitting it and now have to sew it together! Even before I finished knitting it my daughter has asked me to knit my grandaughter 6mths old a cardigan she likes for her to wear Christmas day.


Yes My daughter loves my knitting andasked me to knit more hats for her 1yr old daughter. It is my DIL whose mother did not knit etc and does not value my Knitting. I still knit for my Grand son. Just knitting for the joy of knitting.


----------



## SGreen-Winnipeg (Nov 5, 2012)

I went into a craft show few years back and stuck mainly to baby blankets and sweaters and did a few of the fun fur scarves I sold most of my product and was very happy but I would never go into one again It is way too much work and yes you can use the time knitting for charity which I do now and it seems more gratifying
I do an awful lot of knitting for charity baby blankets mitts hats and scarfs and right now am knitting my granddaughter here birthday present scarf out of baby alpiaca and alpaca mitts lined with mohair 
Happy Knitting everyone Shirley


----------



## ritaford614 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am doing a craft show next month, but mostly to surprise my friend who has a table there to sell her pottery. I decided to do a bunch of mini-stockings and snowmen that I can sell for less than $5, I'll surely get my table fee that way. I have sweaters, scarves, etc that I will sell, but for me this is mostly social event....because you are all correct. Nobody respects hand knit items other than other knitters!!


----------



## allison80 (Nov 10, 2012)

I did two craft fairs, and decided I wouldn't do them again. I figured the best thing to do would be to sell items that I could price at $1-$5, as those are the items I sold the most of (most were hand-sewn items; not exactly knitted, but still takes a lot of time). In my experience, Etsy has its pros and cons. You don't have to set up or take down a space, but some things just tend to stick around. And you have to have some really good pictures of your stuff. I have vowed never to sell my knitted items. I like giving them to friends or family. I also used to knit hats and drop them by a shop that would send them to a food pantry. Sadly, that shop has closed, so I need to find a shelter or something that would take them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

My mother still does craft shows at almost 80. She only does a few a year now but really looks forward to them. She is at the point where it is more to stay in touch with the people she has met over the years than to make money. She does make some on the rugs she weaves though. But she really has a lot of fun!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> My mother still does craft shows at almost 80. She only does a few a year now but really looks forward to them. She is at the point where it is more to stay in touch with the people she has met over the years than to make money. She does make some on the rugs she weaves though. But she really has a lot of fun!


*That* is the key!
So, the thing to do is change our attitudes/expectations. If we think of such 'shows' as a social event - with just the _remotest_ possibility of cash income, then we'll have lower expectaions and a ton less frustration! Yay! Let's enjoy the socializing and the swaping with others! Keep those needles and hooks going!


----------



## lorriesaar (Oct 17, 2012)

I shared a table with a friend who does Money Folding and, though it was a slow start, I did sell enough of my scarf's to cover the price of all the ones I made but haven't sold yet. One woman purchased one and, when I saw her today, she ordered two more. Things are looking up. This was my first year selling my knitted goods, not sure if I will do it again, maybe will make some lacy panchos next year. Sorry you didn't do well.


----------



## zina (Jun 27, 2012)

I do the craft shows and usually do really well. Thank God because neither my husband or myself are allowed to work right now and that is what pays for my kids christmas. Without them I dont know what Iwould do. I also have been getting orders which are keeping me busy.


----------



## Dot-I (Jun 25, 2011)

Having done craft shows and flea markets = craft shows people go to to get ideas of what they can make. Flea markets they want something for nothing. I no longer do either one. I still knit and crochet but I donate hats and scarves to Sarah Cannon Cancer Center from which I am a graduate. Also our local Sheriff's Dept. has a Christmas program for the needy kids here and I have about 50 hats ready for them. Now I have learned of Cozy Hearts and I plan to send them the booties I am having fun making plus some of the hats and baby blankets. so I keep my fingers busy and I feel like I am doing some thing to help someone. 
That makes me feel good and keeps my fingers busy. Win, win situation. I've a lot of 'stash' to use up!!!!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm in with the not-for-money knitters. Gifts for family who I'm sure would appreciate them (lesson learned when I gave this darling tote bag to my daughter's mother-in-law [now ex-m-i-l] one Christmas morning and she flatly refused it), or close friends; the rest to charity. If I had to make a living with knitting I wouldn't have to worry about weight gain!


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I do not make things for a craft sale either. People do not appreciate the great talent weput into the projects.
I knit hats for the kids in India, I have a source to send them thru. I also make baby blankets for our Hospital -- the children love them; also make for the Veterans, rest homes. So we can always find a charity that loves what we do and appreciate them.


----------



## loisd (Dec 1, 2011)

I have already done 4 craft shows this winter and have at least 4 maybe 5 to go, it is fun and I get to see the same people year after year. My scarves are selling real good, I also have double fleece throws with embroidery on one corner and crocheted arouond 50 X60 size and the towels you can hang on oven doors. All of this sells as I keep the price reasonable and have quality items. Many of my sales are repeat customers from prior years. My sister has a lot of hand carved chritmsa items and hand carved golfball centers, puts a lot of work into them, they also sell. My brother has very simple made wooden toys like we played with years ago, most no paint involved, just wheels that turn and he will burn a name on each one if they want to, he has a hard time keeping up they sell so good. We will keep doing the craft shows as long as people like our things.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

I sold my teddy bears at craft shows when I lived in Texas in the 90's. Most of the time I just barely made my booth fee. Most people would talk about how cute the bears were and how talented I was - but not purchase one. Guess they then went to Wal-Mart and paid a few dollars for one made in China.

I now have some bears on etsy and have sold one. Seems the cute knitted and crochet bears are the popular items right now.

But I am donating the knitting and crocheting I do to charity.


----------



## micra (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry to hear about your craft show but I tend to disagree whether its because I live in Melbourne or not but I did a craft show last Saturday which is only held once a year and I had a fab day with baby knitting, dressed knitted dolls, knitted coathangers. patchwork etc. I used to run a creaft market once a month but I got too busy with orders so I decided to retire from that and only do my once a year one but has worked out much better but I have noticed that people are not spending as much as they used to, but with everthing goind up they probably cant afford to buy but I keep my prices well down and sell more maybe that might help such as for baby jackets I only charge $10-15 dollars


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

The first and last craft show I ever did was in 1978. It was a very expensive one, juried, and my daughter and I built and shared a gorgeous booth. We both worked for months on our crafts and it turned out I bought more than either of us sold. A different location in the hall might have helped, but by the time people got to us their eyes were glazed over with sensory overload. There was no follow-up from the many cards and brochures we handed out. Never again. There's a lady here in my complex who spends months preparing for local bazars and I know that she hardly reaps anything from these, but I think she just keeps doing it to stay busy doing something she enjoys.

Now that I'm knitting again, and in very different circumstances, I'll only knit things I need for myself, and gifts for only close friends whom I know will love them.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> All these replies were very helpful to me as I've considered knitting for craft shows. Now I will save myself the bother.


Off the knitting subject....Just wanted to comment on your profile picture. I love the British comedies.


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

A few years back I did a craft show, I'd made many, many toys, dolls, bears, and baby things. Didn't sell anything although I am a competent knitter and they were all well made. I had all the usual comments including 'I could do that myself' and 'that's too expensive for home-made'. it was so soul destroying I gave them all away and stopped knitting for a few years. Now I am just knitting for people who I know will appreciate the the effort I put in.I will not make to sell ever again. My time and talent is too precious to be squandered on anyone who does not appreciate them.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Maybe things made using a knitting machine would be ok for craft shows but people who don't knit themselves are not often able to appreciate the quality of the work nor the quality of the yarn. I would not considering selling knitted items because of that reason.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

grannyknitter said:


> I have made a new resolution - no more craft shows! I spent 3 months knitting scarfs and cowls in preparation for the craft show I participated in yesterday. I used quality yarn and some intricate patterns to knit them. Well, I sold only 5 of them and I thought they were reasonably priced at $15 to $25. One lady was selling hers for $30 but don't think she sold but a couple. Well, I made the booth fee and almost recouped the money spent on the yarn - my time could have been spent more wisely. Anyone else want to share regarding craft shows???


I quit doing craft shows years ago for this very reason. 
I am doing a few shows now with my sister, mainly because she wants to do them, and I know that doing them with a partner is more fun. The show we did 3 weeks ago was poorly attended and no one sold a lot, but it was for charity and being together we could joke eachother out of any funk. I will not do a craft show alone again! If Marge wants to quit, I will quit with her.
We are even talking about hosting a summer show of local crafters at another sister's new house. We'll see.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Dont give up! It is the economy. And people dont realise how much work goes into these. Advertise these for sale in a paper.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi: last year did the same thing for my homeowners craft show. they were buying for $10.00. they would pickup what they wanted then some forgot to bring the money back to my table. this year for the craft show i went to katy, texas for a wedding.


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

I totally understand you on the craft show thing. I havve given up all but one until this year. The one was at a school and since I do doll clothes and it's a gradeschool, I always have done well when no one else has. But I have seen that it is really hard on the other people. I see so many wonderful items and I don't understand why they don't sell. Now this year I heard about a bazaar that is only 4 hours long, however, the tables are free and the only cost is to donate one item (of my choice) for their auction. So I am going to give this one a shot on Sunday after Church.


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm sorry you were disappointed at the craft show, after knitting & felting items for about 2 years, I went in my first craft fair, I did very well because I had something very different from the other crafters, each year I return to this craft fair, I've never done as well as the first time and as others have said it is a lot of work but I really enjoy knitting & trying new things each year. People always compliment my things & they may not buy this year but they may next year. I have learned over the years how to improve my display. One time I went in a fair & we had a nor easter, no one came! I usually do one fair a year, I'm always located in the same spot so I can be found and this year I went to another fair and had a very good reception, it rained so there weren't as many people attending but I did well, from mostly other crafters, have signed up for next year, same spot. I've met a lot of nice people and whatever I make it's more than I would if I stayed home.


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

I really think you have to find the right shows, I always attend shows before I ever think about going in it. Timing is everything also, if it's a weekend where there are a lot of other things going on it may not do well. Some shows are just too expensive. We can never get our time paid for, kiss that one goodbye, but I double the retail price of the material, try to buy on sale and I don't undersell. My merchandise is usually bought as Christmas gifts, they won't buy it for themselves but they will as a gift.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine is dec.1 i paid $25 for my booth im excited its my first one


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have never participated in a craft show but I can imagine your frustration. I knit for pleasure and for family and friends.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have never participated in a craft show but I can imagine your frustration. I knit for pleasure and for family and friends.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

My knitting group had a booth at a recent craft fair and did quite well. There are about 10 of us who make different things.
My contribution was 8 ruffle scarves - all of them sold. I guess it depends on the location and the competition. We use the proceeds to buy yarn for the items we donate to various charities. It's kind of a win/win thing.


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

grannysgrl said:


> Mine is dec.1 i paid $25 for my booth im excited its my first one


Good luck. Would love to hear how you do. My first is Dec 8 and I also paid $25.


----------



## grannysgrl (Aug 5, 2012)

Ill let u know how are things on the east coast


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

I have my big (once a year) fair inside for 2 days in very northern Maine day after Thanksgiving. It cost $50 for the two days but I pay $100 because I have 2 (10 x 10), Fridays are always the best day. I noticed a big difference 2 years ago when the economy took its toll, but what I saw was that people bought practical things like clothing, instead of the folk art things across from me that sold like crazy every other year.it is a good time for the fair because a lot of people who live "AWAY" come home for Thanksgiving and living in other parts of the US comment on how reasonable my prices are even though they may not seem that way to someone who lives in northern Maine.
My first time there I was thanked by the other crafters who also sold wool & alpaca items for not pricing my things ridiculously low.
This year I have gone through some of my things that I have sold a lot of in the past but not in the last couple of years & changed them by lining my felted bags & my itchy flap hats with micro ploy fleece. The bags, I did not raise the price but I did raise the price on the flap hats from $18 to $24, still $1.00 less than LL Beans.
I am always working on new ways to display things, changed all my tags to look more professional, got matching business cards. On my felted items, I try to demonstrate how it is done by having a "Before" sample.
If someone asks me where I got the pattern, I tell them if I remember, I'm not worried about them making 20 of them to compete with me. I have always kept records of what I make, the colors, the cost, when it sold, etc. I have six scarves that are Italian Wool, people always look, they never buy, they don't like the price $36, someday when I am older & don't do this any longer, there will be some well dressed homeless people walking around wearing those scarves & my other merchandise. I will donate them before I will sell my work for next to nothing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

To Cables and Lace: That Halloween sweater is the "mostus" - awesome to say the least. Can't help but love it, and I also love the Christmas-stuffed stocking! What a great idea, and a precious little package. You GO Girl!


----------



## cary2crafty (Sep 21, 2012)

I can believe you when you say it's not worth it selling hand knit or crochet items at craft fairs. And that's a shame. My own family members try to encourage me to do that. But I'm pretty sure even they wouldn't be willing to pay what the artist deserves. A lot of work goes into handmade, but cheaper ready-made items from the big chain stores have spoiled everyone.
At one time, there seemed to be a point where family just didn't need any more scarves. So I decided to use my talent for charity. As my skills improved, I got excited and have planned a lot of items to make for myself. Now, for some reason, family members are making requests. So I now have to try to find more time to make their requests and still knit for me.

I still craft for charity, too, and it's the greatest reward. A wise woman (friend from my LYS) once said that when you start trying to make a living on your craft, the joy often goes out of it. I don't want that to happen to me. It's my stress reliever.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I only participated in 1 craft show and I didn't know how to knit at that time.  A friend and I worked many hours for 3 months painting. ( We painted one day a week anyway) We got our DHs to make what we needed to display them and were so excited. We sold quite a few canvases and made money, but counting the time spent,we decided it wasn't worth the effort. I paint, knit and crochet for my pleasure and if someone likes my work,I usually give it to them. Knitting for for the hospital in our town will be a project for me this winter.


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

I've,for the first time read a really long thread, and throughly enjoyed what people have written. I thought, although probably not too seriously about maybe doing a craft fair. I'm still on the fence but it does seem that those people who do something out of the ordinary have more success.


----------



## Norma B. (Oct 15, 2012)

acabininthewoods said:


> I have my big (once a year) fair inside for 2 days in very northern Maine day after Thanksgiving. It cost $50 for the two days but I pay $100 because I have 2 (10 x 10), Fridays are always the best day. I noticed a big difference 2 years ago when the economy took its toll, but what I saw was that people bought practical things like clothing, instead of the folk art things across from me that sold like crazy every other year.it is a good time for the fair because a lot of people who live "AWAY" come home for Thanksgiving and living in other parts of the US comment on how reasonable my prices are even though they may not seem that way to someone who lives in northern Maine.
> My first time there I was thanked by the other crafters who also sold wool & alpaca items for not pricing my things ridiculously low.
> This year I have gone through some of my things that I have sold a lot of in the past but not in the last couple of years & changed them by lining my felted bags & my itchy flap hats with micro ploy fleece. The bags, I did not raise the price but I did raise the price on the flap hats from $18 to $24, still $1.00 less than LL Beans.
> I am always working on new ways to display things, changed all my tags to look more professional, got matching business cards. On my felted items, I try to demonstrate how it is done by having a "Before" sample.
> If someone asks me where I got the pattern, I tell them if I remember, I'm not worried about them making 20 of them to compete with me. I have always kept records of what I make, the colors, the cost, when it sold, etc. I have six scarves that are Italian Wool, people always look, they never buy, they don't like the price $36, someday when I am older & don't do this any longer, there will be some well dressed homeless people walking around wearing those scarves & my other merchandise. I will donate them before I will sell my work for next to nothing.


You do well because you use a very professional, organized, and business-like approach. You obviously pay close attention to your market and sell what people will buy, at decent prices. Congratulations! I love your last statement about donating before selling for peanuts.


----------



## caroleherb (Nov 12, 2012)

Sounds like a 'perfect' philosophy.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I've not tried to sell handwork and probably never will. I have a variety of reasons, such as simply prefering to knit for family (and they keep me busy!) and I have a friend who is always disappointed with sales of her scarves. She knits plain ones year round and tries to sell at 2 different yard sales. She asks only $5 and doesn't sell many, only 3 or 4 at each site. A local knitting group that meets at our library also sells very cheap compared to retail prices and moves a lot of items. I think they're successful due to the locals wanting to help build a bigger library for the whole town. 

So, it just depends, you know, and I'm not into "iffy" projects. I'd much rather knit whatever I want to make at the moment and I really enjoy the reaction of surprise and/or delight I get when I present an unexpected gift. I also frequently offer to teach when someone expresses interest in my handwork. I'll help anyone with either knitting and crochet problems (as a volunteer) at our local senior center and I consider that a gift!
If someone wants to pay me, I tell them to make something and donate it to our library project; my pay is knowing I've helped THEM.

Find happiness in giving to others, especially in this holiday season. Merry Christmas, everyone, and may God bless us, one and all!


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

I did craft shows for more years than I would like to admit. Sometimes I just made the booth rent. All the time over the winter and spring to make the hats, mittens and baby sweaters, in the end was not worth it. Now I knit for friends, their grandchildren, nieces and nephews. I do a lot of charity knitting. I do not charge anyone for anything I make. Takes the pleasure out of knitting.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

I like doing craft shows even if I don't sell much..It's a social time and I like talking to the people.. Since I sell online it's just another way to market myself.. A couple of weeks ago I sold a baby hat to someone at a show and within a few days I got an order from her to do a duplicate in a grown up size for baby's mom..


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

oh dear, this is such a sad topic . . .


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

acabininthewoods said:


> I will donate them before I will sell my work for next to nothing.


Hoorah! me too


----------



## dkalmon (Sep 29, 2011)

I also do craft shows about twice a year. In fact, I'm having one in my house in a few weeks with a few artisans. I usually make between $200 and $300 at these. But I always have leftover inventory. So this time, I have not knit a single thing! (And it's killing me!) I'm opening my inventory boxes and putting it all out at lower than usual prices just to get rid of it all. I'd love to see a photo of some of your stuff.

Debra


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

I have many photos in my fb albums but I don't knwvhowvto put them on here. I don't have a computer, I have an IPad but not the latest one, no webcam on ime.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I had thought of working a craft show once and have done a rummage sale once. I was selling stuff at the rummage sale that we didn't need here at home anymore, I wasn't knitting at the time. I made about $20 over the cost of the space for the sale. After seeing these posting and listening to some people at work complain about not making much I don't think I'm inclined to work a craft fair, ever... And I'm not too keen on working one at work when they are going to send my job over seas in a few months... :S


----------



## Vulcan1957 (Jun 20, 2012)

This topic seem to have sparked a lot of replies, I agree it is frustrating to go to a lot of work and very little of your work is purchased, but I agree a part of the whole craft fair is joining in with other crafters and seeing the new trends..today I saw a women bring to a known knitter and craft person a knitted hat and scarf they had purchased at a chain store, they wanted this knitter to make it more personal, by adding knitted flowers to it or adding the person name, she told me she could actually knit the whole thing then what it will end up costing them, but she was Happy to be able to add her handy work to something that was commercially made...


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

I've learned a lot going to my one craft fair each year, confidence for one, enough so I now go in two fairs, one in RI. I've met a lot of really nice crafters & customers. What is especially nice, is when an experienced knitter compliments my things. I've learned the hard way that some people just like to hear themselves talk, ie: "I'd like it if you make this bag with a longer handle, using such n such colors", so I made it, called them the next year & asked when they wanted to pick it up and they said they didn't order anything. Now I ignore these remarks, unless someone wants to make a deposit.
I'm also a beekeeper so I have made some beeswax candles, as I was straightening my display for the millionth time, I heard a woman say to her husband that my candles were ridiculously high, I did say, "pure beeswax at AC Moore is $16.00per pound", her husband agreed that beeswax is expensive. I was charging $15.00 for one pound candles because I could get the beeswax wholesale.
What we have to remember is that some people just cannot afford to buy at craft fair, but they enjoy looking, thankfully there are people who really appreciate buying handmade items, if not for themselves but as gifts.
I say, Go For It!! Really think about how you want to display your things, go up, in your display instead of everything on one level. Yes, it's a lot of work and especially if it's more than one day, it's tiring but it's also a lot of fun. I met my dearest friend in Maine at the craft fair I am now in, so if you live in Maine or New Brunswick, Canada, please come say hi at the Houlton Craft Fair, Houlton, Me on November 23 & 24th.


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for taking pride in what you do and realizing the value in your product.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Gave up craft shows a long time ago. The day I sold nothing was the day I decided there were much better ways to use my time.


----------



## Ann N Fl (Nov 25, 2011)

I do 1 show a year. I do tatting and had repeat business this year from last year. I make earrings, Christmas balls, snowflakes, and this year added crocheted Teddy bears. They are so cute but I only sold 1 bear during the whole show. I was able to make table plus which was more than most of them did in the show. I think the economy has not helped the craft shows. I only do indoor and only one day as I work full time. My husband would like me to stop even the one but it is fun when it is only one.


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

The economy may have something to do with it, but I personally thinks people just do not want to pay for something hand made when they can go to ACM or Michaels. Of course it does not last, but we have become a throw away society. Not like when I was growing up we passed clothes down to relatives. Now everything has to be new and have a famous persons name on their butt.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

To Dohuga-Too bad you did not have a sign that I saw in a Craft Mall years ago, or whispered this to Mable. "Yes, you could make this, But will you?" Not my little thought, but I use it a lot.


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

The best craft show that I ever did was an juried art craft show. The items were given to the art gallery the week before the show. I had to label all my items and give an inventory sheet to the organizers. The show took 30% and paid me 70% of my sales. I sold socks, hats, and scarves. Even with them taking 30%, I did about $300. in sales. I was not present for the show, I picked up my items and $$$ after the show was over. The show has a great client list of people that appreciate "art to wear". The local craft shows are a waste of my time and talent!


----------



## pdstuart (Jul 5, 2011)

I know how you ladies feel. I have heard "I can buy that at Walmart a lot cheaper" so many times, it makes me angry. Walmart does not sell handmade scarves, gloves, etc. There is no way Walmart puts the time, love, and feeling into their knited and crocheted items. Walmart can be a good place to shop but no, there is no comparison between a Walmart scarf and one that is handmade. I have also given up on selling hand made items. There is no money in it and even when you give something hand made at Christmas, it sometimes is not appreciated. I knit for myself. I know the work that goes into it. I did make an exception this year, though. I am crocheting a bedspread for my new stepdaughter. It will take about another 8 months to complete it, but this lady is so appreciative. She has carpal tunnel really bad and can't crochet or knit anymore. She saw one that I had made and had a fit over it. That's when I decided I'd make her one.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

If you make something unique they couldn't buy it elsewhere!! and pdstuart: I have had both carpal tunnels done and that is why I have gone mad with knitting this past 2 years!( hooray for National Health Service!! Done in Doctors surgery -- took only 10 mins Knitting after 4 weeks)


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

OOps should have said had hands done months apart, couldn't have had both at once!!!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I developed carpal tunnel after years of keyboarding. When I retired, I had them both done a month apart. I am right handed and had the left one done first. If the Dr. messed up, I would still have my dominant hand, painful albeit, but functioning. Operation was so successful, I went ahead with the second one once I was cleared to lift 5 lbs with the first. It gave me my life as a knitter back. Bless Medicare.



jean-bean said:


> OOps should have said had hands done months apart, couldn't have had both at once!!!


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

I only knit for a simple add on at my consignment shop. I do scrubbies and small dishcloths. I buy the yarn on sale and have found that they will sell at .50 and $1. My time is a wash, no pun intended. I just like to knit. The items that are more complicated I do at the request of family and friends.
---
I agree with this comment someone made here. I had a consignment shop for 27 years and sold many small items I had made, because I love to knit. But they were NOT expensive. Maybe the most expensive was about $12--a shoulder bag with a knit-in picture of a house in our village. Or a child's vest with a picture of a bear fishing (from a book I bought once). Friends sometimes brought in crocheted scarves or potholders and sold some, again for not much ($3 or so). But they love crafting, too. Now that I'm retired I knit more for friends and relatives - and myself.


----------



## memomgini (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to agree with this thread! I,too, have spent weeks, and even months sometime making some very nicely done items, and gone in for an attempt at maybe making a small amount of cash on the side. It just does not work! People get it into their heads that they can get bargains there... they just don't get it that the things offered for sale are the product of great amounts of skill, time, materials, and patience! It's a labor of love to most of us, true, but when people come in and jot down what you've done in a notebook so they can go home and use your ideas, I find it insulting at best! I do a lot of unusual items, originals, that I have given to friends and family over the years, and in most cases they are treasured! And I have been told that most of the time, I underprice! And I rarely make up the cost of the table!


----------



## memomgini (Feb 28, 2011)

I have to agree with this thread! I,too, have spent weeks, and even months sometime making some very nicely done items, and gone in for an attempt at maybe making a small amount of cash on the side. It just does not work! People get it into their heads that they can get bargains there... they just don't get it that the things offered for sale are the product of great amounts of skill, time, materials, and patience! It's a labor of love to most of us, true, but when people come in and jot down what you've done in a notebook so they can go home and use your ideas, I find it insulting at best! I do a lot of unusual items, originals, that I have given to friends and family over the years, and in most cases they are treasured! And I have been told that most of the time, I underprice! And I rarely make up the cost of the table!


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, my big craft show in Maine is now over and I'm resting today. I have been doing this show (2 days) since 2006, when I went into it I had built up an inventory for 2 years, I did very well because I had something new to this show, handknit felted items & I use quality yarns. I have never done as well as that first year as the economy took a dive, gas prices went up & children did not return home for Thanksgiving, but I never stopped knitting, just kept trying new patterns & yarns because I love knitting. You see, I've always known I'd never get rich going in a craft fair, I do it so I have an excuse to buy more beautiful yarn, it's one of the loves I have, like gardening, counted cross-stitch & of course, my husband and it's fun seeing the other crafters again & getting some hugs and having repeat customers and hearing the compliments, yes I will admit, I do enjoy that. 
So, in the past several years I've made about $500. One year, maybe $600. As I've stated before, it's more money than I'd make sitting at home.
I always try something new & improve on the old faithful items. This year I said to my husband that I wasn't going to bother with some of my beeswax items, just keep my candles because they don't sell & I can use the space for knitted items, one hour later they started selling, you never know, we also talk to the people about beekeeping & I go out on the floor & interact with people, discussing colors & yarns, answering questions, etc. If I hear someone saying something that isn't correct, I join in the conversation & politely correct them. Oh, I heard the woman talking to her friend saying she could make it up, but I 
just continued on to someone else. It's all about positive thinking & knowing whether you have sellable merchandise.
This year I sold $1472.00, I'm rich, not really & next year I may only sell $500. But it sure was nice to do really well in an area of the country where they always struggle and they chose to spend their hard earned money on my things. It was another year when practical merchandise was the IN.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

acabininthewoods said:


> Well, my big craft show in Maine is now over and I'm resting today. I have been doing this show (2 days) since 2006, when I went into it I had built up an inventory for 2 years, I did very well because I had something new to this show, handknit felted items & I use quality yarns. I have never done as well as that first year as the economy took a dive, gas prices went up & children did not return home for Thanksgiving, but I never stopped knitting, just kept trying new patterns & yarns because I love knitting. You see, I've always known I'd never get rich going in a craft fair, I do it so I have an excuse to buy more beautiful yarn, it's one of the loves I have, like gardening, counted cross-stitch & of course, my husband and it's fun seeing the other crafters again & getting some hugs and having repeat customers and hearing the compliments, yes I will admit, I do enjoy that.
> So, in the past several years I've made about $500. One year, maybe $600. As I've stated before, it's more money than I'd make sitting at home.
> I always try something new & improve on the old faithful items. This year I said to my husband that I wasn't going to bother with some of my beeswax items, just keep my candles because they don't sell & I can use the space for knitted items, one hour later they started selling, you never know, we also talk to the people about beekeeping & I go out on the floor & interact with people, discussing colors & yarns, answering questions, etc. If I hear someone saying something that isn't correct, I join in the conversation & politely correct them. Oh, I heard the woman talking to her friend saying she could make it up, but I
> just continued on to someone else. It's all about positive thinking & knowing whether you have sellable merchandise.
> This year I sold $1472.00, I'm rich, not really & next year I may only sell $500. But it sure was nice to do really well in an area of the country where they always struggle and they chose to spend their hard earned money on my things. It was another year when practical merchandise was the IN.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh Blow!!! sent a reply to quote above , haven't worked out how to include it with the quote though!!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Basically it was -- last show disaster-- only cleared £20 -- friends get stock for Christmas prezzies!


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

What kind of things do you make? Not everyone did well at this fair, the people that didn't have practical things like clothing didn't do too well. I'm sorry you didn't do well but don't give up, I've only had 2 good years out of 7. Yes, I did sell a lot of items for me but my average price of my scarves is $23.00 & my hats is $42.50. Some other crafter can sell a small item say for $4.00, she has to sell 10 to be almost equal to one of my hats at $45.00.


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I knit small items --wrist warmers ,baby hats, booties, bigger hats, brooches, dish cloths, necklaces,little Christmas stockings ( for the tree),phone cosies,and sew bags, little tissue holders, small bags to hold phone charges, --- anything that takes my fancy!I also knit banners with letters on for babies bedroom wall( take commissions on these). I source yarn from charity shops and car boot sales so I don't often have much of each type. The things I sell are cheap. I always make sure I have at least 1 thing that is quirky and cheap so that I sell enough to cover the table cost.I will probably set up a table in my local Community Library ( where I run a knitting group) and sell my suplus stock to raise funds for the library


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

What is car boot sale, I'm guessing maybe what we call a garage sale here in US?


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

We in the US would call it a trunk sale. We usually have this sort of thing at a fire house or rescue squad where we rent one or two parking spaces and sell out of the car trunk.

USA and GB, two nations divided by a common language.



acabininthewoods said:


> What is car boot sale, I'm guessing maybe what we call a garage sale here in US?


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Car boot sales are usually held in fields. People pay an amount to sell there. cars are lined up nose to tail and goods for sale are displayed on a table and the ground at the side of the car. They are garage sales "on mass". A good one can have 100 to 200 cars but lots are smaller (50-60).Some are commercially run but a school may run one to raise funds.A great plce to get rid of stuff you don't want and buy stuff you do! One man's junk is another man's treasure!


----------



## acabininthewoods (Nov 13, 2012)

Something like a flea market or swap meet , except without cars, sounds good!


----------

